# 🇬🇧 Farer Universal Official Thread 🇨🇭



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

** 29-11-21: Thread now a WUS - Farer Universal Official Thread **

Where are the Farer's at? I think they at least deserve their own show off thread and general discussion! I've been captivated with this brand since I got into watches last year. Their design lanugage and bold use of colour really speaks to me. Some liken them to CW, but I personally think Farer takes a few more risks than CW. And I like that, even if it doesn't always pay off.

I'll start off proceeding with my Cayley. I adore this watch...


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I used to own this Farer Pendine. 
It's an amazing quartz chrono for the money but it was one of those sad situations where I just didn't wear it:


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Earthjade said:


> I used to own this Farer Pendine.
> It's an amazing quartz chrono for the money but it was one of those sad situations where I just didn't wear it:
> 
> View attachment 15851816


Always thought they missed a great opportunity to leave the 4 numeral where it should be, remove the half 6 that looks like a midget 0, and put the date there, even if it cut into the small seconds a bit. I'd probably have tried one on if that was the case, likely this Pendine which to me is the more accomplished colourway.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Farer Hopewell


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't own one (yet), but really like the looks of most of their line. 

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm happy with my Hudson hand cranker. I really dig how they think outside the box. I read an online review that described the brand as a "wannabe NOMOS", which doesn't seem like a bad thing 🤫


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Just picked up the Roché and it literally made collecting fun again overnight. Will try to take some pics today. Thanks for starting this thread doing solid Farer research was not easy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Siddy said:


> View attachment 15851755


The hour indices with backlit lume on this model blows me away.

Would anyone know if backlit lume has been done before this model?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> The hour indices with backlit lume on this model blows me away.
> 
> Would anyone know if backlit lume has been done before this model?


It's a very cool look, kind of floaty.

Mondaine do backlit hands.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> It's a very cool look, kind of floaty.
> 
> Mondaine do backlit hands.


Dang! Who'da thunk understated Mondaine would be thinking outside the box?


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Eciton (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's my incredibly hard to photograph Lander chrono. It needed a service soon after I bought it and still doesn't keep quite perfect time, but it's gloriously pretty. Farer's design language works for me.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm a big fan of my Stanhope.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I'm a big fan of my Stanhope.


Dang, I think a Stanhope would have been a next purchase for me, had they not sold out. Great looking watch.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Dang, I think a Stanhope would have been a next purchase for me, had they not sold out. Great looking watch.


I bought mine used. They don't pop up often, but they're usually under $1k when they do.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15855021


I've always loved the Hudson. And the pics of yours are always ?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> I've always loved the Hudson. And the pics of yours are always ?


You're too kind. And yep, I love the Hudson too ?


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Holding my watch up to a shaft of light is about as artsy fartsy as I',m gonna get


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

I am strongly considering one of the manual chronographs from Farer, and I am almost convinced that is the watch that (almost) ticks all the boxes of what I am looking for. However, being my first purchase of a watch in the $2k range, and after a disappointing experience with another microbrand (Maen), I am trying to do my homework first. 

Do you ming sharing your experience with Farer as a brand? support, warranty, that kind of after sales care? The five year warranty surely increases my interest. Thank you, your feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

PAC1 said:


> Do you ming sharing your experience with Farer as a brand? support, warranty, that kind of after sales care? The five year warranty surely increases my interest. Thank you, your feedback would be much appreciated.


My Hudson was gaining about a minute a day when I first received it. I contacted Paul who suggested having a local watch repair shop demagnetize the watch. When that didn't work, he sent me a label to ship the watch back to the UK for a quick fix and it was returned to me about a week later. 

Not a seamless process however, I have a soft spot for upstart micro brands over large corporations so, I'm willing to make allowances.


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mine gained about 8-10 seconds a day it looks like, although I want to really figure out what the gain is closer. Their CS was very nice prior to purchasing mine and was going back and forth with Paul. Having close knit group like that is much better than one of the large brands where it can be a free for all, but that is just my opinion.

After some time with it I will decide if I will pick up a couple other models, but right now they check a box in collecting I haven't checked since I started. I am finally having fun again with it because of Farer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da3dalus (Oct 25, 2012)

Honestly this brand wasn't even on my radar but they look gorgeous!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

PAC1 said:


> I am strongly considering one of the manual chronographs from Farer, and I am almost convinced that is the watch that (almost) ticks all the boxes of what I am looking for. However, being my first purchase of a watch in the $2k range, and after a disappointing experience with another microbrand (Maen), I am trying to do my homework first.
> 
> Do you ming sharing your experience with Farer as a brand? support, warranty, that kind of after sales care? The five year warranty surely increases my interest. Thank you, your feedback would be much appreciated.


I purchased a Lander GMT a few years ago that arrived with a detached crown - meaning the crown was just floating around in the box. I was understandably pissed off and whinged about it online prior to contacting Farer. In hindsight, that was not me at my best. I contacted Farer and they made it right immediately - sent out a prepaid return label and sent a new watch. After that initial hiccup, everything went relatively smoothly. About a year later, the GMT hand got bumped out of alignment but that's a common issue with the movement and has nothing to do with Farer. When I contacted them about it, they suggested I use a local watchmaker rather than going to the expense of sending it back to them. Farer assured me this would not void the warranty. I like that sort of pragmatism.

I would purchase from them again.


----------



## brgracer (May 20, 2020)

Good to hear about the good customer service. Waiting on an inbound Farer Maze GMT. I know the colors are not for everyone, but I dig em.


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Orsoni said:


> My Hudson was gaining about a minute a day when I first received it. I contacted Paul who suggested having a local watch repair shop demagnetize the watch. When that didn't work, he sent me a label to ship the watch back to the UK for a quick fix and it was returned to me about a week later.
> 
> Not a seamless process however, I have a soft spot for upstart micro brands over large corporations so, I'm willing to make allowances.


It sounds like he tries to facilitate local solutions before taking the longer route. I am glad he was responsive and efficient, and that your problem was solved; it seems like a rather positive experience.


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I purchased a Lander GMT a few years ago that arrived with a detached crown - meaning the crown was just floating around in the box. I was understandably pissed off and whinged about it online prior to contacting Farer. In hindsight, that was not me at my best. I contacted Farer and they made it right immediately - sent out a prepaid return label and sent a new watch. After that initial hiccup, everything went relatively smoothly. About a year later, the GMT hand got bumped out of alignment but that's a common issue with the movement and has nothing to do with Farer. When I contacted them about it, they suggested I use a local watchmaker rather than going to the expense of sending it back to them. Farer assured me this would not void the warranty. I like that sort of pragmatism.
> 
> I would purchase from them again.


I would also be pissed off if my watch arrives broken, but I am glad your QC problem was solved. Certainly that approach of finding local and convenient solutions first benefits both Farer and the customers.

If after that inconvenience you still would buy another watch from them, I will take that as a good sign!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

PAC1 said:


> I would also be pissed off if my watch arrives broken, but I am glad your QC problem was solved. Certainly that approach of finding local and convenient solutions first benefits both Farer and the customers.
> 
> If after that inconvenience you still would buy another watch from them, I will take that as a good sign!


As mentioned, the first issue was a bummer but was dealt with immediately. Stuff happens. The test is how a company deals with it. Farer couldn't have handled it better.

As for the GMT alignment issue, that likely had nothing to do with Farer. This is a known shortcoming of the movement, which was the only affordable GMT movement available at the time. I believe there's now a Soprod competitor. Since that sort of wear is not covered under warranty - the hand falls out of alignment due to shock - their suggestion re getting it fixed locally made perfect sense.

Not sure what more they could've done. Hence my satisfaction.

_Edit: if you want horror stories about crap after sales service, read up on Yema. _


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

PAC1 said:


> I am strongly considering one of the manual chronographs from Farer


I purchased the Carnegie as soon as it was launched. It was my first micro as well. Have to say that I am very happy with the watch. The build quality is very good and the colors are spot on.
The pics below were taken a couple of weeks ago. But should work as reference.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

brgracer said:


> Good to hear about the good customer service. Waiting on an inbound Farer Maze GMT. I know the colors are not for everyone, but I dig em.


I've almost hit the buy button on that particular watch, looking forward to your pics and impressions upon receipt.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Leven Titanium is my primary every day summer watch.


----------



## Stmck94 (Jun 28, 2012)

WizardofWatch said:


> I purchased the Carnegie as soon as it was launched. It was my first micro as well. Have to say that I am very happy with the watch. The build quality is very good and the colors are spot on.
> The pics below were taken a couple of weeks ago. But should work as reference.
> View attachment 15862790
> 
> ...


They did a really good job in the new Carnegie. Looks good

My Cobb









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brgracer (May 20, 2020)

wschofield3 said:


> I've almost hit the buy button on that particular watch, looking forward to your pics and impressions upon receipt.


So literally just received the watch and took a quick pic after setting the time/swapping the band. Looks great in person and the dial/colors really pop in person. The fine tile pattern dial really evokes memories of graph paper from when I was back in school in a good way. Little splashes of color are fun, but not too overwhelming as the multiple blues look very similar at a quick glance. Little details like the screw down crown with brass logo on the end are those little details that really make this watch for me. Definitely has an Explorer II vibe, but more playful and different in both form and function with the two tone rotating bezel. Rotating bezel has a very satisfying click/engagement with turning. Lume is excellent but can't comment on the duration.

Only three minor downsides on initial impression, none of which bothers me, but I will mention because it might bother some:
#1 The watch wears larger than the 40mm stated dial size. It looks and feels larger than my 42mm Speedy which I know wears smaller. Not really a downside for me, but if you were hoping for a smaller watch with the size, it definitely wears/feels larger. On the plus side, it's not very thick at just under 12mm, so doesn't feel big vertically. 
#2 The seconds hand blends in with the dial, but I'm pretty sure it was a design choice as to not make the face look too busy. I know some people like a distinct seconds hand, but this one definitely plays a background role and imho that's a good thing. 
#3 Original black leather strap is just okay. Not bad, but nothing special either, so I swapped it out and that was always the plan.

At first glance, I'd absolutely buy it again. Granted, need to spend some time wearing it to fully tell, but I think it's a keeper.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> I purchased the Carnegie as soon as it was launched. It was my first micro as well. Have to say that I am very happy with the watch. The build quality is very good and the colors are spot on.
> The pics below were taken a couple of weeks ago. But should work as reference.
> View attachment 15862790
> 
> ...


This watch is just too cool. Nobody does compact big cases like Farer, lots of presence without the usual inherent problems. I'd never buy a 41mm watch but I'll have to try on this Carnegie sometime.

In the meantime, another photo of my Hudson.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

jmariorebelo said:


> This watch is just too cool. Nobody does compact big cases like Farer, lots of presence without the usual inherent problems. I'd never buy a 41mm watch but I'll have to try on this Carnegie sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, another photo of my Hudson.
> 
> View attachment 15866457


Farer really knows how to get the blues right!


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

WizardofWatch said:


> I purchased the Carnegie as soon as it was launched. It was my first micro as well. Have to say that I am very happy with the watch. The build quality is very good and the colors are spot on.
> The pics below were taken a couple of weeks ago. But should work as reference.
> View attachment 15862790
> 
> ...


is that the Navy or the Marine St Venere strap? also, do you mind me asking your wrist size? and congratulations on your new chronograph!


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

PAC1 said:


> is that the Navy or the Marine St Venere strap? also, do you mind me asking your wrist size? and congratulations on your new chronograph!


Thanks!
I actually got the navy horween strap. Personally like the look of horween over the st venere. 
My wrist is somewhere between 7.5 and 7.75. The carnegie is actually amongst the smallest watches I have purchased.


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

WizardofWatch said:


> Thanks!
> I actually got the navy horween strap. Personally like the look of horween over the st venere.
> My wrist is somewhere between 7.5 and 7.75. The carnegie is actually amongst the smallest watches I have purchased.


It looks very well on you, and the strap color is great. My wrist is about 6", so it will wear a bit bigger on me, but I am more convinced to buy it every day. 
Did you receive the watch quickly? I have read other comments saying they got the watch the very next day! that is pretty impressive, and if that is true and I order now, I might have it by Friday. 
Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

PAC1 said:


> It looks very well on you, and the strap color is great. My wrist is about 6", so it will wear a bit bigger on me, but I am more convinced to buy it every day.
> Did you receive the watch quickly? I have read other comments saying they got the watch the very next day! that is pretty impressive, and if that is true and I order now, I might have it by Friday.
> Thanks for your feedback!


I am sure you won't regret buying the watch. 
I preordered the watch on 9th April and they were to start shipping on 14th April. I had the watch in hand on 15th morning. So yeah, I guess they deliver next day. Plus they have 30 day return policy.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

PAC1 said:


> is that the Navy or the Marine St Venere strap? also, do you mind me asking your wrist size? and congratulations on your new chronograph!


A few more shots of the buckle and the strap closeup.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Jumping in here with a photo from several months back when I was trying to decide between the Farer Markham and the Roche. I kept the Markham (actually slightly preferred the Roche, but the fiancee convinced me otherwise).

As a microbrand, they're a masterclass at incorporating color to their dials and I've read a few comparisons that finishing is around Longines level (very slightly below Oris). As customer service, I haven't had any firsthand experience, but haven't read any horror stories that put me off from the brand.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

@PAC1 i would also say that Farer is a 6 year old brand and is relatively established. Their watches are released when they say they are (or are shipped after a short and reasonable pre-order period) and they offer neat personalization touches like choosing your serial #, optional engraving, and choice of straps. It's night/day compared to the nightmare of the Maen Kickstarter sagas. I was super intrigued by the Maen Skymaster and went down the Rabbithole of the WUS thread.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone own a titanium Levene on orange rubber? Looks great from the website but would love to see some real life photos. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

milkdoes said:


> @PAC1 i would also say that Farer is a 6 year old brand and is relatively established. Their watches are released when they say they are (or are shipped after a short and reasonable pre-order period) and they offer neat personalization touches like choosing your serial #, optional engraving, and choice of straps. It's night/day compared to the nightmare of the Maen Kickstarter sagas. I was super intrigued by the Maen Skymaster and went down the Rabbithole of the WUS thread.


I know that you mean about the Maen sagas. I preordered a Skymaster and the communications with them were polite but also disappointing and nonexistent, to say the least. I received the watch 14 months after purchasing. Also, too many people complaining about QC issues, so I didn't want to risk a bad long term experience and sold it at quickly. Now I am looking forward to try with Farer. From all I can see from all of you, they have their ducks in a row and people are happy with the brand/products.


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

WizardofWatch said:


> I am sure you won't regret buying the watch.
> I preordered the watch on 9th April and they were to start shipping on 14th April. I had the watch in hand on 15th morning. So yeah, I guess they deliver next day. Plus they have 30 day return policy.


I just placed my order for a Carnegie! a little scary since it is the first time I spend this kind of cash on a watch, but I can't wait to finally have a nice mechanical chronograph. Thank you all for sharing your experiences and impressions, it was very valuable feedback and helped in my decision.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Congrats! I am sure you will enjoy the watch. Do share pics once you get it! 😊😊


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

My Eldridge...


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

After some delays from Fedex, I just got my Farer Cargenie chronograph! it looks much nicer in person than in pictures, the dial kind of changes the shade a bit with different lights, and contrasts very well against the navy blue of the bezel. Sometimes I think it looks more like turquoise. Not for everybody, I think, but I like watches with their own unique touch. Here there are some pics. I am testing it first on one of my straps to try the fit before I fully commit to keep it (hence the stickers still on the watch).

I am comparing the fit to the Skymaster 38mm I had for a little while, and I think despite the 41mm size of the Carnegie, the lug distance plays a huge role in how it wears, making it somewhat compact. For reference, the Skymaster´s L2L is 47mm and overhangs a little on my wrist, but the Carnegie´s L2L is only 44mm and it seats just right. I think it even works ok on my 6" wrist and I can pull it off, although this is probably my limit regarding case diameter. What do you think?

I must say it is really nice to wind the movement! and I think I prefer it over the automatic modular movement of the Skymaster. Farer really did a great job with this timepiece.

Also thank you to all of you who answered my questions when I was doing my research.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Congratulations on the purchase! Sounds like it was a lot smoother of a purchase than your Maen 

It does look like it takes up a bit of real estate on your wrist, but photos pointed down can be deceiving (a mirror is much better gauge to see if it's too large). In either case, I think it still works overall -- the color, the sporty nature, Farer in general, it's a watch made to stand out. Enjoy and congrats on the purchase! The blue strap you got looks pretty good too.


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Congratulations! Absolutely love the mix of colors on the Carnegie. As a fellow small-wrister, looks awesome and I have been thinking about one of the chrono’s myself. Great pickup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

L2L is arguably more important than overall size. My Farer Leven ti is 41.5mm in diameter but only 45mm L2L. Wears much smaller and sits so well.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Anyone own a titanium Levene on orange rubber? Looks great from the website but would love to see some real life photos. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is about 6.75". Hugs it nicely.


----------



## brgracer (May 20, 2020)

I knew the colors reminded me of something. Just found the right strap...







.


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

brgracer said:


> I knew the colors reminded me of something. Just found the right strap...
> View attachment 15888246
> .


Just like the special livery colors of McLaren F1 team for the Monaco GP. 








Official Website of McLaren Racing


Checking out live chat, team feeds and real-time McLaren info on #TEAMStream.




www.mclaren.com


----------



## PAC1 (Dec 1, 2020)

milkdoes said:


> Congratulations on the purchase! Sounds like it was a lot smoother of a purchase than your Maen
> 
> It does look like it takes up a bit of real estate on your wrist, but photos pointed down can be deceiving (a mirror is much better gauge to see if it's too large). In either case, I think it still works overall -- the color, the sporty nature, Farer in general, it's a watch made to stand out. Enjoy and congrats on the purchase! The blue strap you got looks pretty good too.


I took your advice and went to the mirror, I think it does give you a better perspective. Thanks for the advice and kind comments!


----------



## brgracer (May 20, 2020)

PAC1 said:


> Just like the special livery colors of McLaren F1 team for the Monaco GP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Let's bump this thread


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cayley time!


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Last 10 Hudson's left. Forever! Last chance to grab one of these.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

RynoRex82 said:


> Last 10 Hudson's left. Forever! Last chance to grab one of these.


Wow! I'm glad that I got mine 










Does this mean that the Hudson outsold the other 2 hand wound renditions, or the others have already been sold? I think it kind of sucks when models are discontinued. I hate seeing something become unobtainable. Seems like it wouldn't be too hard to keep a few dials around and pump a few out based on consumer demand.

BTW, I think the watch appears larger than a 37mm, possibly due to the cushion case. The above photograph is on a 7-3/4" / 196mm wrist.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Orsoni said:


> Wow! I'm glad that I got mine
> 
> View attachment 15920794
> 
> ...


I think the white sold out first. Stanhope?
I agree about wearing bigger, my 39.5mm Cayley wears like a my 42mm Nighthawk.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Off the Farer IG today. Right, I'm getting a green strap for my Cayley!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 15934593
> 
> Off the Farer IG today. Right, I'm getting a green strap for my Cayley!


That works surprisingly well!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Wow! I'm glad that I got mine
> 
> Does this mean that the Hudson outsold the other 2 hand wound renditions, or the others have already been sold? I think it kind of sucks when models are discontinued. I hate seeing something become unobtainable. Seems like it wouldn't be too hard to keep a few dials around and pump a few out based on consumer demand.
> 
> BTW, I think the watch appears larger than a 37mm, possibly due to the cushion case. The above photograph is on a 7-3/4" / 196mm wrist.


Farer sold 302 Stanhopes according to an IG post a few months back when they released the last two. If I remember right from looking at the list of available serial numbers on the Hudson page, 200 was the highest serial number in the block. The highest serial number block for the Landsell is 150.

Also, here's another Stanhope picture. Mine is #190 and I picked it up used on eBay of all places.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cayley nearly gone forever. So glad I got this watch. I just adore it. A few other models are nearly gone too.

I hope this means new models are coming soon!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

First try with the Cayley on my green herringbone NATO. I think I'm might grab a C&B Chevron in Autumn this week.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Farer Bernini with a strap change


----------



## OmegaAlpha (Mar 3, 2016)

Just got my Cayley yesterday (14 June) and love it! So glad I got one before they're gone. Thanks to everyone for showing their different Farer models here--only makes me want another one!


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Sc0ttg said:


> Farer Bernini with a strap change
> 
> View attachment 15940877


That looks amazing - how do you like the white tach scale? When I saw the release images I was blown away with the color choices.


----------



## litesabr (Jun 8, 2021)

Here is my beautiful Hudson!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Farer have had a few models on "run out" with that they're being retired not just out of stock. I wonder if this means new models are coming soon!?

[Update, this was posted today on IG]


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Trying this out on a blue strap. Not sure yet if I like it or not... Thoughts?


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Just got my new Cayley. Loving the depth of the blue dial.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Elvington Flyback should be back in stock in a month or so. Going to be very hard not to buy one of these. Had my eye on it for some time.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Stanhope goodness. Picked it up unexpectedly on Topper. Lovely dial, fun colors, and melts into your wrist with its 39-mm L2L.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> Stanhope goodness. Picked it up unexpectedly on Topper. Lovely dial, fun colors, and melts into your wrist with its 42-mm L2L.
> View attachment 15970156


If you measure the L2L you'll find it's actually 39mm! Really impressive packaging by Farer, big expansive dial in a small case.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> Stanhope goodness. Picked it up unexpectedly on Topper. Lovely dial, fun colors, and melts into your wrist with its 42-mm L2L.
> View attachment 15970156


That's gorgeous mate. Well done. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> If you measure the L2L you'll find it's actually 39mm! Really impressive packaging by Farer, big expansive dial in a small case.


Confirmed and corrected. 39 mm!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

A few days ago Farer hinted at a new watch with a photo of the side profile of a case. Talking from memory but I think it resembled the hand wound chronos. Today that idea gains more strength:










This is the main bridge of the handwound Sellita SW210. Needless to say I'm extremely excited.

My bet, it will be a 100m WR watch to rival the Halios Universa. 39mm diameter or close to that.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Does anyone on WUS own one of the Farer quartz flyback chrono's? The Elvington is back in stock in the near future, and im seriously considering pulling the trigger on it. How are they in terms of qualilty and accuarcy? I've never paid (close to $900 my currency) for a quartz watch. Just want to make sure its worth every penny.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> A few days ago Farer hinted at a new watch with a photo of the side profile of a case. Talking from memory but I think it resembled the hand wound chronos. Today that idea gains more strength:
> 
> View attachment 15980835
> 
> ...


Farer will unveil a new model in August, chances are this will be it. Can't wait.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Put the Cayley on a white silicon strap. I really liking the casual feel with it. At first I thought it looked odd but it growing on me.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

And out of (almost) nowhere... the Lander IV is here. Now with the new, 56-hour power reserve Sellita SW330-2.









Lander IV


British Design. Swiss Made. Affordable Automatic watches. GMT Automatic watch with sea green dial. 30-day FREE Global Returns. 60-month Movement Guarantee.




usd.farer.com


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I do prefer the bronze cap opposed to the older bronze crown. Nice to see they're updating as they go.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> And out of (almost) nowhere... the Lander IV is here. Now with the new, 56-hour power reserve Sellita SW330-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've owned a couple Farer's and still have my Leven ti. This one has always tempted me. With the upgraded movement and that strap, it's tempting me even more.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

RynoRex82 said:


> Does anyone on WUS own one of the Farer quartz flyback chrono's? The Elvington is back in stock in the near future, and im seriously considering pulling the trigger on it. How are they in terms of qualilty and accuarcy? I've never paid (close to $900 my currency) for a quartz watch. Just want to make sure its worth every penny.


I have a Pendine I picked up used and absolutely love it. The movement's pretty cool, but I don't know why they called it a flyback...it's not. It does reset quickly but that's done by the motor and it resets clockwise.

Other than that, it seems to be very accurate but I haven't tracked it over long periods of time. I reset it last week (wearing it now) and it hasn't lost or gained a second since then FWIW. It's my second Farer and has the same special feel as my other...I love the designs, finish work is top notch, lots of fun details. The case brushing is very fine and even the strap buckles are nicely finished (straps are some of my favorites, too). I'll probably pick up another quartz chrono at some point as well as one or two others...that new Lander 4's awfully tempting.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

GirchyGirchy said:


> I have a Pendine I picked up used and absolutely love it. The movement's pretty cool, but I don't know why they called it a flyback...it's not. It does reset quickly but that's done by the motor and it resets clockwise.


Flyback means that the chrono can be reset without stopping it first, nothing to do with the speed at which the hand moves.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Flyback means that the chrono can be reset without stopping it first, nothing to do with the speed at which the hand moves.


Oh.

Well, they should call it a flyforward then.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> I've owned a couple Farer's and still have my Leven ti. This one has always tempted me. With the upgraded movement and that strap, it's tempting me even more.


And...bought.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Two bits of info from instagram. One for the old versions of the Lander...










And one for upcoming model versions.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm turning 40 next year. And my mother asked me what watch I'd like. I think the Stanhope II would be perfect for that! When they say Spring 2022, I'm in Aus so that'd be reversed, correct? That'd be my Autumn?


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm not sure exactly what's changing for the Gen 2 Stanhope, but I'm really excited to see what's being done. I really enjoy my Stanhope, but I have a short list of things I'd change if given the chance.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> When they say Spring 2022, I'm in Aus so that'd be reversed, correct? That'd be my Autumn?


Guess so.



Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I'm not sure exactly what's changing for the Gen 2 Stanhope, but I'm really excited to see what's being done. I really enjoy my Stanhope, but I have a short list of things I'd change if given the chance.


If the Lander is any indication, the changes will be very small. But from the message on insta it seems the cases may be different altogether. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I'm not sure exactly what's changing for the Gen 2 Stanhope, but I'm really excited to see what's being done. I really enjoy my Stanhope, but I have a short list of things I'd change if given the chance.


I have a Stanhope as well and I'm curious to know what you'd change. The only thing I would change would be the hour and minute hands; black interior surrounded by an off-white perimeter of superlume. This would greatly improve readability against both the honeycomb dial and small seconds, while producing a cool skeleton-hand effect in the dark.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Farer makes nice watches. Good build. Uncomplicated designs. Bold colours.

I haven't followed what they do so have found comments on this thread both interesting and helpful. Thanks to all.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Farer makes nice watches. Good build. Uncomplicated designs. Bold colours.
> 
> I haven't followed what they do so have found comments on this thread both interesting and helpful. Thanks to all.
> View attachment 16015199


I love the green touches on this watch. Really makes it. If it wasnt in that super compressor case, I'd be intersted. Too "divey" for me.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> I have a Stanhope as well and I'm curious to know what you'd change.


What size is your wrist? Are you close to 6.75' (17cm)? If so, can you post up what it looks like on your wrist?

I have a sneaking suspicion it'd wear larger than a 37 due to the large dial. My Cayley has a similarly large dial and feels more like a 41, but it's 39.5.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> What size is your wrist? Are you close to 6.75' (17cm)? If so, can you post up what it looks like on your wrist?
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion it'd wear larger than a 37 due to the large dial. My Cayley has a similarly large dial and feels more like a 41, but it's 39.5.


Here's my post in this thread. I have a 7.3-inch wrist (18.5 cm). It definitely wears large.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> I love the green touches on this watch. Really makes it. If it wasnt in that super compressor case, I'd be intersted. Too "divey" for me.


The difference between us is tiny. I don't seek out dive watches _per se,_ so only have two relatively inexpensive watches that happen to be divers. This is one of them. A Favre-Leuba is the other. Both were design-driven choices.

I wanted this Farer because of its cushion shape and touches of orange. Both shape and colour are emblematic of design and palate (in buildings, furniture, cars, etc.) of the late 1960s and early 1970s, and the Farer happened to be a convenient modern parcel containing those features. The Favre-Leuba is a brutalist monster, also reflective of design standards from my salad days.

That both happen to be dive watches is immaterial to me. If they're made for the deep, that's both great and currently irrelevant at the same time. This might change if I become a marine archaeologist one day, but I'm not holding my breath on that either.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> Here's my post in this thread. I have a 7.3-inch wrist (18.5 cm). It definitely wears large.


Wow. That'd wear great on me at 6.75". Would look more like a 39".


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> I have a Stanhope as well and I'm curious to know what you'd change. The only thing I would change would be the hour and minute hands; black interior surrounded by an off-white perimeter of superlume. This would greatly improve readability against both the honeycomb dial and small seconds, while producing a cool skeleton-hand effect in the dark.


Slightly longer lugs to give more strap options. A slightly smaller dial to make the seconds subdial seem slightly less off center and show more of the cool cushion case, wider minute markers for better legibility, and I'd do something with the hands so they don't look so thin on the big dial (maybe syringe hands?).


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

One of my favorites finally arrived the other day


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Carnegie back in stock! 100 units only.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

MasterOfGears said:


> One of my favorites finally arrived the other day
> View attachment 16025964


I have the Markham as well! I love it.... Happy to see finally someone else has it. Enjoy wearing yours!


----------



## paulfacer (Nov 27, 2018)

Lander GMT and Pointing GMT - owned both of these. To this day I can't believe I got rid of the Lander, I loved it but being a fickle watch owner, fell out of love with it and sold it before I saw sense.

The Ponting was beautiful but only bought in an attempt to get over the Lander. I just couldn't get into it for what I'm sure is the craziest excuse ever - the numerals were just too close to the edge of the dial, compared to the Farer.

I've managed to amass a reasonable watch fund and keep resisting the urge to buy again until I find another Farer.

Addictive things those Farers!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Quartz flybacks moving to the new updated bronze cap crowns.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Eldridge


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> A few days ago Farer hinted at a new watch with a photo of the side profile of a case. Talking from memory but I think it resembled the hand wound chronos. Today that idea gains more strength:
> 
> View attachment 15980835
> 
> ...


Haven't heard anymore on this?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Haven't heard anymore on this?


Nope, not yet. But I did see this


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Nope, not yet. But I did see this
> 
> View attachment 16062963


Ohhhhh good news!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Ohhhhh good news!


Case in point....


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Case in point....
> 
> View attachment 16064793


Beat me too it!!!! New crown looks great! Do you think this is the new hand wound chronos? Or the updated crown on the quartz flybacks?

But now I'm torn, I'm saving for an Omega (AT or Speedy). Does that take a big hit to get a new Farer Chrono?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Beat me too it!!!! New crown looks great! Do you think this is the new hand wound chronos? Or the updated crown on the quartz flybacks?
> 
> But now I'm torn, I'm saving for an Omega (AT or Speedy). Does that take a big hit to get a new Farer Chrono?


I'd say this belongs to the new automatic chronographs. The bulging of the case near the pusher is not unlike that of the current handwounds, so it may just be a new model in that line. Regardless, the smooth brushed bezel is definitely new as the current chronos all have some sort of markings.

Time really can't pass fast enough ?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Look, I said I was going to get the Elvington Flybacks when it came back into stock. But&#8230; I can't stop looking up photons of the Croom. That dial!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16080252


That's a great looking case. Launching tomorrow!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> That's a great looking case. Launching tomorrow!


I'm really excited for this release. Fingers crossed.
EDIT: Pretty sure CW is dropping some new divers tomorrow too.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mono Pusher Chronograph


The monopusher holds a unique appeal and is widely considered the most elegant form of a chronograph watch, stripped back to the original, pure function and form. With a single, refined pusher that controls the timing: start, stop and reset - it’s everything you need and nothing you don’t.




farer.com


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

That case is fantastic, probably their best yet. The dial... Not so much. The date is too small, the subdial and chrono second hands are a mish-mash of colours that IMO don't work well together.

Interesting to see a "one-dial limited release". Probably due to movement scarcity.

Edit: typo


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

jmariorebelo said:


> That case is fantastic, probably their best yet. The dial... Not so much. The date is too small, the subdial and chrono second hands are a mish-mash of colours that IMO do work well together.
> 
> Interesting to see a "one-dial limited release". Probably due to movement scarcity.


So you don't like the dial, but do think the colors work well together? I feel it's a good combination, 3 colors stand out but don't shout. Agree on the small date, had to look twice to notice it when I looked at it on my phone


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> That case is fantastic, probably their best yet. The dial... Not so much. The date is too small, the subdial and chrono second hands are a mish-mash of colours that IMO do work well together.
> 
> Interesting to see a "one-dial limited release". Probably due to movement scarcity.


I agree. The colours do work when they shouldn't. Obviously, this piece takes its cues from the original.








I do prefer the symmetry in the subdials on the original but.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

blackbezel said:


> So you don't like the dial, but do think the colors work well together? I feel it's a good combination, 3 colors stand out but don't shout. Agree on the small date, had to look twice to notice it when I looked at it on my phone


That's supposed to be a 'dont', this is why I should stop posting on my phone!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Lander IV, my third Farer. The first watch I've had with Arabic numbers and I really like it. I prefer date display (sorry, not sorry) and this one melts into the dial. There when you need it. Put a light colored distressed leather strap on it and it really works.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

RynoRex82 said:


> I agree. The colours do work when they shouldn't. Obviously, this piece takes its cues from the original.
> View attachment 16082942
> 
> I do prefer the symmetry in the subdials on the original but.


I prefer the case shape on the original, especially the lugs.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> Mono Pusher Chronograph
> 
> 
> The monopusher holds a unique appeal and is widely considered the most elegant form of a chronograph watch, stripped back to the original, pure function and form. With a single, refined pusher that controls the timing: start, stop and reset - it’s everything you need and nothing you don’t.
> ...


Usually I find that Farer goes too far with color, but I think this new one is perfect.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Seeing as the new Segrave mono-pusher is limited, and I still prefer the Crooms GMT over it. Annnnnnd I can only really afford one by the end of the year. I think this one won't be in my watch box anytime soon. I'm still split if I like different size sub-dials. This stuff usually grows on my over time but.

EDIT: That rotor on the new Segrave is gorgeous but! I'm loving the Farer "turbine" rotors.


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

I Like this shot. Markham World Timer. 39mm


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Looking over Farer's last Q&A on Insta about 11 months back and these 2 caught my eye.

















I've reached out to Paul for an update, but I suspect he's sick of me. And we'll just have to wait.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks for the update, please keep reaching out to him 
I'm still looking for my first Farer, there's several models I like in their current range but don't have one clear favorite.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Updated Elvington back in stock! New crown.


----------



## ATL_Tom (Jan 19, 2019)

Been looking at Farer for a while. Was able to pick up some OT over the holiday weekend so I pulled the trigger on the Seagrave Monopusher. It arrived 48 hours later. I got the bracelet because it was only $10 more. Didn't have time to deal with it so I moved to a strap I had laying around. So far I'm pretty happy. My preferred LE number (66) was available too so that was a bonus.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Elvington II ordered 
I actually prefer the look of this chrono over the automatic models.


----------



## Rakurai (Mar 1, 2006)

My Farer Carnegie chronograph:


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 6, 2017)

Farer quartz is HAQ movement? +-10s/year or not?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bulletproof said:


> Farer quartz is HAQ movement? +-10s/year or not?


Swiss-made ETA 251.294 FK PowerDrive Precision. Interestingly, ETA says their Powerdive/PreciDrive can achieve a precision which can pass the COSC chronometer certification.


----------



## jcb-memphis (Mar 7, 2011)

Happen to love my new Monopusher. The case and watch are really quite amazing. 2s+ a day so far. I have it on a green strap but have a blue and black rubber to pick from and a brown one with holes....

The watch has a heft that is remarkable - it feels and looks amazing. Function is spot on. Pictures, even the excellent ones in the thread don't do it justice. This thing is a work of art and the team at Farer has just had a grand slam with this watch. 

Easilly on par with an omega moon in my opinion in terms of quality and much more fun. Have one of those so not an attack on a moon.

An iconoclastic watch for sure and I am super happy with it. 

The company is amazing too. Great support. Great communication. Could not be happier with them. And, they have no idea I am typing/saying this.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jcb-memphis said:


> Happen to love my new Monopusher. The case and watch are really quite amazing. 2s+ a day so far. I have it on a green strap but have a blue and black rubber to pick from and a brown one with holes....
> 
> The watch has a heft that is remarkable - it feels and looks amazing. Function is spot on. Pictures, even the excellent ones in the thread don't do it justice. This thing is a work of art and the team at Farer has just had a grand slam with this watch.
> 
> ...


You need to clean that crystal though!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jcb-memphis said:


> And, they have no idea I am typing/saying this.


I often wonder if Paul has a ninja account on here.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

New watch: Cobb Pulsometer. Great colours as usual. Can't help but think it would look even better without the date though.... 









Cobb Monopusher


British design. Swiss made. Affordable Mechanical watches. Monopusher Chronograph Automatic with sunray blue dial. 30-day FREE Global Returns. 60-month Movement Guarantee.




farer.com


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hmmmm… Don’t instantly love the colour combo on this one. I’m sure others will. But not for me this one.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Hmmmm… Don’t instantly love the colour combo on this one. I’m sure others will. But not for me this one.


Yep I'm one of the others, like this one a lot more than the first monopusher. I'd probably have gone for a tachymeter instead of pulsometer as it resembles the Gulf colours known in racing.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm a fan of the metallic periwinkle blue and orange color combination. It's not quite as in your face as many 'Gulf' style color combinations. 

The black-topped numbers made out of cast lume is a nice touch too.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

jmariorebelo said:


> Yep I'm one of the others, like this one a lot more than the first monopusher. I'd probably have gone for a tachymeter instead of pulsometer as it resembles the Gulf colours known in racing.


I was thinking the exact same, pity they did not do these colors in one of their chronos


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

The Cobb is my favorite of their chronos so I'm not surprised that I like this one. 

Nice reminder that, before spending any money, be patient and wait to see what Farer comes out with.


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Lansdell on a rally strap


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

jmariorebelo said:


> New watch: Cobb Pulsometer. Great colours as usual. Can't help but think it would look even better without the date though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the colors on this one. I wish they would come out with a chronograph in a similar colorway..


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Only 1 Crooms GMT left.

Also, where has their 3-hander range gone? I can't see it anymore. Maybe this will be the next refresh range?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Crooms sold out. If it ever comes back… date at 6 and ceramic bezel instead of aluminum 😍😍😍.

Also wait for this… word is we might be seeing some new 3-handers.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Damn. I really, like, really like that. But I’ve already got a blue Farer!!! Why do they do blue so well!!!

Noooo! I think I want this!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Did not see that one coming. Interesting variation on the fan favourite Lander. Was really looking forward to the new hand wounds but guess that's not happening yet...

Edit: Looking at it a bit more, only change I'd make is put the Automatic above the GMT so that it fits better with the curvature of the sunken inner dial


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Did not see that one coming. Interesting variation on the fan favourite Lander. Was really looking forward to the new hand wounds but guess that's not happening yet...


I was at the event tonight and got to talk to Paul about the new ones. They're going to be powered by a Sellita SW210 and the case is more tonneau shaped, like a Zenith El Primero A384, than the current design. I imagine they will be a bit thicker, but I didn't ask about that. Supposedly the ETA 7001 is no longer available, which prompted the significant redesign. 

Needless to say, my Stanhope isn't getting replaced by a new one, but I'm interested to the see the other colorways.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello! What’s this?!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Okay. Looks to be a new plum three hander. Possibly collaboration with WornandWound? Or limited?

We’ll see.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I was at the event tonight and got to talk to Paul about the new ones. They're going to be powered by a Sellita SW210 and the case is more tonneau shaped, like a Zenith El Primero A384, than the current design. I imagine they will be a bit thicker, but I didn't ask about that. Supposedly the ETA 7001 is no longer available, which prompted the significant redesign.
> 
> Needless to say, my Stanhope isn't getting replaced by a new one, but I'm interested to the see the other colorways.


Yeah that plays right into the screenshots I'd shared a few months ago, SW210 and tonneau. Did he give you some sort of timeline? 



RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16247345
> 
> View attachment 16247344
> 
> Hello! What’s this?!


That looks absolutely bloody (eheh) brilliant! Fantastic colour.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Okay. Looks to be a new plum three hander. Possibly collaboration with WornandWound? Or limited?
> 
> We’ll see.


No, it's regular production. That's one of the new three hand automatics, though they're no date this time. The other models are blue and white.



jmariorebelo said:


> Yeah that plays right into the screenshots I'd shared a few months ago, SW210 and tonneau. Did he give you some sort of timeline?


Next spring. There's supoosed to be a Windup in San Francisco in the spring, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's announced in conjunction with that show.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> No, it's regular production. That's one of the new three hand automatics, though they're no date this time. The other models are blue and white.
> 
> 
> 
> Next spring. There's supoosed to be a Windup in San Francisco in the spring, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's announced in conjunction with that show.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> No, it's regular production. That's one of the new three hand automatics, though they're no date this time. The other models are blue and white.
> 
> 
> 
> Next spring. There's supoosed to be a Windup in San Francisco in the spring, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's announced in conjunction with that show.


Did Paul give any indication of new Chronographs in the Spring? From talking to him over email I know they are bringing back the GMT Bezel (I missed the boat on getting one of the last Maze's) next year and I am hoping they add new colorways in the Chronos.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

watchpirateer said:


> Did Paul give any indication of new Chronographs in the Spring? From talking to him over email I know they are bringing back the GMT Bezel (I missed the boat on getting one of the last Maze's) next year and I am hoping they add new colorways in the Chronos.


I didn't think to ask about the chronographs, unfortunately.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I didn't think to ask about the chronographs, unfortunately.


No problem, given their frequency of new models I would imagine they will come out with new models. Time to start putting money aside again I think......


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Haven't had my Farer long, but that plum three hander may have to be my second Farer in as many months. The temptation is real!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

occytron said:


> Haven't had my Farer long, but that plum three hander may have to be my second Farer in as many months. The temptation is real!
> View attachment 16248224


I love that field watch. And blue dial again!!!


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

The three new three handers. Absolutely brilliant releases. The black numerals framed in lume is starting to be a trademark Farer design and it just _works_.

All photos via @ricardo.sime


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

That plum dial 😍😍😍


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

People loving the plum, but that white one is clean.

I'm wondering what they're planning for dive watches. I saw something way back about an offering under 40mm


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

California Dial doing California things.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

From the Worn and Wound x Farer event hosted by Filson in NYC


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

I’m so close to pulling the trigger on a Farer Lander IV in sea green.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Siddy said:


> I’m so close to pulling the trigger on a Farer Lander IV in sea green.


It's become my most worn watch.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

SteveFWatches said:


> From the Worn and Wound x Farer event hosted by Filson in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, look, it's me in the background. I'm also a Steve F. Small world. 

Some of my own shots from the event. I regret not getting a chance to get hands on with the purple/red Discovery:


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Siddy said:


> I’m so close to pulling the trigger on a Farer Lander IV in sea green.


Same here, but have too much watches with similar design languages haha. The color is so unique that it keeps bring me back.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

I ordered the Lander. My willpower is weak. Should be here tomorrow I think.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Video interview with Paul from the W&W event in NYC:






Interesting details, for me at least:

they can't get 2894 movements anymore, so the auto chronos with that movement are gone
more chronos are coming next year! My money is on a 7750/SW500 in light of the 2894 comment
the handwound case (that the new Stanhope is using) is going to have a 'barley finish' texture on it, in addition to being a cushion case as I mentioned a few posts ago
the Stanhope is coming back in March
the compressor divers are coming back with straps and a bracelet before the new Stanhope


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Every strap I’ve put on it I like, hard to choose one. I’m going with this one for now.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Video interview with Paul from the W&W event in NYC:


Good stuff, will watch the video tomorrow.



> Interesting details, for me at least:
> 
> they can't get 2894 movements anymore, so the auto chronos with that movement are gone
> more chronos are coming next year! My money is on a 7750/SW500 in light of the 2894 comment
> ...




Interesting to read the hand wounds will have the barley sided case, I think it looks amazing. Can't wait to see what they come up with. 

Also very interesting on the 2894, wonder what that means for the market as a whole. Would love to see more brands, Farer included, have a go with the Eterna chrono used by Oak and Oscar.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm so glad I watched the vid. It allows me to save my money as Farer is always at the top of my list.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Renamed thread so we can have a one-stop-shop to post all things Farer Universal. News, our own watches, people can ask questions, etc. My apologies if using the word official was a little too official, but I wanted it to be official this was the official thread. Officially.

Don’t forget, those new 3-handers drop today (30th Nov, London Time).


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Video interview with Paul from the W&W event in NYC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m excited by this video. Looking forward to next year. I’m keen on the Stanhope coming back, but I don’t know much much the new case and finishing will change the original design I loved.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

They've done it again. The Resolute is my top choice. The Discovery dial color is gorgeous.

Farer Automatic Watches - Three Hand Automatics

Resolute









Discovery









Hopewell III


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

The Resolute is an instant classic. Clean, modern yet clearly retro inspired, all without overdoing it. I like my colours but it's my favourite of the three.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I like the resolute, but I can’t take my eyes off this!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Plum dial is amazing. Can honestly say I don't think I've had a watch with a dial that color before, so I may have to splurge!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> Plum dial is amazing. Can honestly say I don't think I've had a watch with a dial that color before, so I may have to splurge!


I'm sitting on nearly enough for that midnight GMT which I think is great (love the ink blue dial vs the bronze). But that 3-hander plum! I think I've looked at it 20 times already today. Dial depth reminds me of the Omega constellation (pancake dial do they call it?).

How many Farer's in one's collection is too many? I feel like I could fill my watch box with Farer's at the moment. And maybe a Fear Brunswick and an Anordain.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I've owned three Farer's and still have two. I could easily be Farer only. I've bought a lot this year, but that Resolute...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

GeoffNA said:


> I could easily be Farer only.


The struggle is real.


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Ordered the plum dial Discovery today. Looking forward to wrapping it around my hairy wrist in a week. 👊🏼👍🏽


----------



## Smudgey (Sep 27, 2020)

In January I'm able to pick a watch as a long service award gift.

I've currently narrowed it down to either the new Lander midnight or the even newer Discovery.

Been looking for a purple dial watch for a long time but that midnight is beautiful too.

Aarrgghhh!!!!


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

Smudgey said:


> In January I'm able to pick a watch as a long service award gift.
> 
> I've currently narrowed it down to either the new Lander midnight or the even newer Discovery.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should go Discovery, unless the GMT function is something that will be useful for you. This is the best purple dial I've seen so if you were already in the market for one it makes sense I think.


----------



## Smudgey (Sep 27, 2020)

atcq said:


> Sounds like you should go Discovery, unless the GMT function is something that will be useful for you. This is the best purple dial I've seen so if you were already in the market for one it makes sense I think.


I think you may be right! I was favouring the Lander midnight but because I don't need a GMT function and the Discovery is around £400 cheaper, I think it may be a no brainer for me.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

New three handers look great, my only question is why on 5atm.seems like they have plenty of 10atm in the lineup and they could make this join those. That's my only gripe here. Really good looking design. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> New three handers look great, my only question is why on 5atm.seems like they have plenty of 10atm in the lineup and they could make this join those. That's my only gripe here. Really good looking design.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Good question. Seems they use the same case and thickness as the GMT's, which are 10 ATM.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

GeoffNA said:


> Good question. Seems they use the same case and thickness as the GMT's, which are 10 ATM.


Yup that's why I find it odd. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Yup that's why I find it odd.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


From Farer: "different gasket and movement holder construction which alters the ATM grading"


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

From the insta post for the Resolute. It's the little touches that make Farer cases some of the best on the market.


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

The Discovery came in! The Lander II finally has some company 😊


----------



## Smudgey (Sep 27, 2020)

Karamsoul said:


> The Discovery came in! The Lander II finally has some company 😊
> 
> View attachment 16284229
> 
> ...


Amazing! It almost looks pink in the third photo!


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Smudgey said:


> Amazing! It almost looks pink in the third photo!


Yup. If you have a hard light on it it will shimmer with a slight, almost hot pink. Regular sunlight will bring out the dazzling purple, though most of the time it will be a dull dark purple, almost black dial, indoors.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Karamsoul said:


> Yup. If you have a hard light on it it will shimmer with a slight, almost hot pink. Regular sunlight will bring out the dazzling purple, though most of the time it will be a dull dark purple, almost black dial, indoors.


You’re killing me. I’ve got funds transferring from an investment to my personal account so I can buy one myself! 3-5 business days are killing me!!!


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> You’re killing me. I’ve got funds transferring from an investment to my personal account so I can buy one myself! 3-5 business days are killing me!!!


Its really nice, though I’ll be honest - the Lander is quite a bit more visually appealing. I bought the Discovery 3-hander for its simplicity and the purple dial, and it covers those requirements quite well. 😊


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Happy I picked one up as I've never had a dial this color before, and it's very dynamic. Mostly dark, but get it in some direct light and it really pops.

The only thing I find a bit unusual was the decision that Farer made to not use silver for the little triangle above their name, like on my Lansdell. It's a little more subtle this time.

Still, absolutely bangin' watch. Love it.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

fiskadoro said:


> The only thing I find a bit unusual was the decision that Farer made to not use silver for the little triangle above their name, like on my Lansdell. It's a little more subtle this time.


Yeah the applied silver arrow is a great touch, love it on my Hudson. Sparkles like a jewel.


----------



## Smudgey (Sep 27, 2020)

Karamsoul said:


> Its really nice, though I’ll be honest - the Lander is quite a bit more visually appealing. I bought the Discovery 3-hander for its simplicity and the purple dial, and it covers those requirements quite well. 😊


Which would you decide between the Lander midnight and Discovery? Trying to decide if the Lander is worth the extra money based on aesthetics alone.


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Smudgey said:


> Which would you decide between the Lander midnight and Discovery? Trying to decide if the Lander is worth the extra money based on aesthetics alone.


If the comparison were between my current regular Lander (not midnight), my Lander II would win over the Discovery, hands down. As to the midnight Lander, I honestly can’t say until I see one in person.
The Discovery is a nice watch, but by no means is it the best Farer has to offer. Landers, Hudsons, world timers, even the Farer Universal purple-dialed GMT all look better aesthetically. Just my opinion.
The Discovery is simple, and the wow-factor won’t come into play unless you’re out and about on a sunny day. Hope this helps.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Yeah the applied silver arrow is a great touch, love it on my Hudson. Sparkles like a jewel.
> 
> View attachment 16284700


One day. I’m going to find a way to buy this off you 🤣


----------



## Smudgey (Sep 27, 2020)

Karamsoul said:


> If the comparison were between my current regular Lander (not midnight), my Lander II would win over the Discovery, hands down. As to the midnight Lander, I honestly can’t say until I see one in person.
> The Discovery is a nice watch, but by no means is it the best Farer has to offer. Landers, Hudsons, world timers, even the Farer Universal purple-dialed GMT all look better aesthetically. Just my opinion.
> The Discovery is simple, and the wow-factor won’t come into play unless you’re out and about on a sunny day. Hope this helps.


It does help thank you. I've always wanted a purple watch so the decision will come down to purple vs the nicer aesthetics. You're very lucky to own both, congrats.


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Smudgey said:


> It does help thank you. I've always wanted a purple watch so the decision will come down to purple vs the nicer aesthetics. You're very lucky to own both, congrats.


Thanks, buddy. Let me know what you end up choosing. Whatever it’ll be, I’m sure it’s going to look awesome on your wrist.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Discovery ordered! That's 3 Farer's for me in 2021. Whoops.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Resolute is very beautiful but needs a 2nd version with a big date at 6 or at least at 3.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Put the Discovery on a bracelet and digging the look. The all-brushed finish gives it a tool-y vibe I quite enjoy.


----------



## qianlong (Jan 7, 2020)

Really like them but the discovery is the more attractive to me. A few things that i would have liked better and most already mentioned:

10 ATM
silver triangle
I would have preferred two colors instead of three. I know its the brand style, but easier to pair.
I like it that even on bracelet it looks good. Maybe not right for me given a small collection but definitely a looker.


----------



## Itshea (Nov 8, 2019)

I really like that resolute in the white dial. I keep looking at the button thinking “buy…buy…buy…” but am on the fence. Anyone hold one in the metal?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

qianlong said:


> I would have preferred two colors instead of three. I know its the brand style, but easier to pair.


Paul said in a recent interview, it’s not uncommon for his customers to order 2/3 or 3/3 of the options in a new release. If you think about it, there’s not many brands offering 3 different looking watches in a new release, not just one watch with 3 different colour options.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

With the Discovery on the way. I keep coming back to the Lander midnight. I love the ink blue vs the bronze. 










But, I already have the Cayley. Which is a sunburst dark blue. Are they too similar in colour? Two dark blue Farer’s? Or am I overthinking it and just get what you like?! I blame Farer. They are the kings of blue dial watches.


----------



## Smudgey (Sep 27, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> With the Discovery on the way. I keep coming back to the Lander midnight. I love the ink blue vs the bronze.
> 
> View attachment 16310780
> 
> ...


Go for the Lander midnight. It's stunning imo


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Itshea said:


> I really like that resolute in the white dial. I keep looking at the button thinking “buy…buy…buy…” but am on the fence. Anyone hold one in the metal?











I must admit, on that green strap. Wow.


----------



## qianlong (Jan 7, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> Paul said in a recent interview, it’s not uncommon for his customers to order 2/3 or 3/3 of the options in a new release. If you think about it, there’s not many brands offering 3 different looking watches in a new release, not just one watch with 3 different colour options.


I was not clear, I meant that on the discovery I would prefer only two colours, purple and blue/orange instead of purple, blue and orange. I really like the effect but for me i fear is too many colours.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

qianlong said:


> I was not clear, I meant that on the discovery I would prefer only two colours, purple and blue/orange instead of purple, blue and orange. I really like the effect but for me i fear is too many colours.


Oh ok, yeah I fully get that. If you look across the range of Farer’s. They do this a bit. Particularly with the GMT’s. A central colour, a highlight colour, and another pop of something totally from left field. You wouldn’t think they’d work, but they do. Or, over time, you’ll grow to love that colour quirk.


----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

Itshea said:


> I really like that resolute in the white dial. I keep looking at the button thinking “buy…buy…buy…” but am on the fence. Anyone hold one in the metal?


I recently received the Resolute white dial. It is a stunner and fits well on my 6.75in wrist. However I feel it would’ve been perfect at 38mm instead of 39.5mm. I’m not used to white dial watches though.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

April/May 2022 vibes…


----------



## AdRock81 (Dec 19, 2021)

Just discovered this thread while pondering my first Farer purchase - a endeavour easier said than done without seeing them in the flesh. I'm leaning to the lander green as its not just a stunner but comes across as the quintisential farer piece. 

So for those in the know, if you could have just one, what would it be? 

And if I do go the lander, whats an ideal pairing from the collection. I get the feeling it might be hard to stop at just the one!


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

@AdRock81 I have a Bernina and Maze and absolutely love both. The Lander does seem to be a classic to a lot of folks. Bear in mind also that Farer will be releasing quite a few new watches next year so sticking with just twomay not be so easy. For what it's worth I think the Bernina is by far and away the best watch they ever made. As for pairing I say go with what you like yourself.


----------



## AdRock81 (Dec 19, 2021)

@watchpirateer thanks for that. They're both in my shortlist and this just seems to add to the problem - Farer are decision paralysis personified. These guys have design nailed and it appears they match that with build quality too. I haven't come across a brand whose watches are so starkly unique but still retain a cohesive design ethos. I could stick exclusively to farer and would be quite happy - the new Discovery is also a marvel.

Just watched the New York interview and so might sit tight for a while to see what pops up in the coming months - as if this will help my cause.

Would it be fair to say that the bold designs preclude a single piece being an 'everyday' watch?


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't think the bold designs preclude them from being everyday watches at all. My Bernina was my daily for 6 months before I started accumulating other watches.


----------



## jjsoviet (May 11, 2020)

Been always wanting to get a Farer someday, missed out on the Cobb but seriously considering a Carnegie or Segrave Monopusher. Are there hints as to what the upcoming chronos would look like?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jjsoviet said:


> Been always wanting to get a Farer someday, missed out on the Cobb but seriously considering a Carnegie or Segrave Monopusher. Are there hints as to what the upcoming chronos would look like?


None. But they’re not due till late 2022.


----------



## jjsoviet (May 11, 2020)

Gotcha, gives me time I guess. I'd love a bigeye/regatta like the old Cobb but with the case design of the Bernina/Carnegie/Segrave.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jjsoviet said:


> Gotcha, gives me time I guess. I'd love a bigeye/regatta like the old Cobb but with the case design of the Bernina/Carnegie/Segrave.


Make sure you follow them on Instagram. They do drop hints and sneak peaks from time to time.


----------



## Smudgey (Sep 27, 2020)

Just about to place my order for the Discovery. Do people prefer the Barenia or Horween straps?

TIA


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just went back through the pictures here. Farer designers have more imagination than the watch industry as a whole (with the possible exception of Invicta, LOL). 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

Smudgey said:


> Just about to place my order for the Discovery. Do people prefer the Barenia or Horween straps?
> 
> TIA


I got the barenia and love it. I’ve seen a few pics of it on horween leather and the horween look a bit too bulky/thick for my taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Plus one for the barenia straps. I have 3 of them for my Farers and love them.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Landers are out for now. Decent wait on the midnight if you still want it… which I suspect I do.


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16361527
> 
> Landers are out for now. Decent wait on the midnight if you still want it… which I suspect I do.


Lander Midnight updated to winter 2022 (original post by farer had typo)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

dontbelievemejuswatch said:


> Lander Midnight updated to winter 2022 (original post by farer had typo)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! About 10 months then!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Aqua Compressor line restock in February. LE with Lander colored dial to be added.


----------



## Smudgey (Sep 27, 2020)

I've finally done it. Not just my first Farer but my first automatic and first watch over £100. Before now it's been a Casio which I've loved but after deciding what to get for over a year, Farer released the Discovery and my mind was made up. 

Absolutely love it. Went for the Barenia strap.
Actually had to Google how to wind it and which way to change the time 🤣


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

Smudgey said:


> I've finally done it. Not just my first Farer but my first automatic and first watch over £100. Before now it's been a Casio which I've loved but after deciding what to get for over a year, Farer released the Discovery and my mind was made up.
> 
> Absolutely love it. Went for the Barenia strap.
> Actually had to Google how to wind it and which way to change the time


I have the same watch/strap combo, and I’m still jealous since it’s not currently on my wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Smudgey said:


> I've finally done it. Not just my first Farer but my first automatic and first watch over £100. Before now it's been a Casio which I've loved but after deciding what to get for over a year, Farer released the Discovery and my mind was made up.
> 
> Absolutely love it. Went for the Barenia strap.
> Actually had to Google how to wind it and which way to change the time 🤣


I wish my first mechanical was the Discovery! Great choice!


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Smudgey said:


> I've finally done it. Not just my first Farer but my first automatic and first watch over £100. Before now it's been a Casio which I've loved but after deciding what to get for over a year, Farer released the Discovery and my mind was made up.
> 
> Absolutely love it. Went for the Barenia strap.
> Actually had to Google how to wind it and which way to change the time 🤣


Congrats on you first Farer, and first automatic. You will not be disappointed with Farer and this model is a real beauty.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16361527
> 
> Landers are out for now. Decent wait on the midnight if you still want it… which I suspect I do.





RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16361527
> 
> Landers are out for now. Decent wait on the midnight if you still want it… which I suspect I do.



Finally went online today to price up a Lander Midnight only to find them all sold out! Damn. That happened with the Christopher Ward C65 Anthropecene, too!


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

GeoffNA said:


> Aqua Compressor line restock in February. LE with Lander colored dial to be added.


Any clues on dial for the standard lines?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16310795
> 
> I must admit, on that green strap. Wow.


I’m in love with this watch. It’s sitting in my cart waiting for me to pull the trigger…


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Chris Hughes said:


> I’m in love with this watch. It’s sitting in my cart waiting for me to pull the trigger…


I'm hearing you.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16310795
> 
> I must admit, on that green strap. Wow.


What strap is that? When I purchase the Resolute, I want it with this strap.


----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

Smudgey said:


> Just about to place my order for the Discovery. Do people prefer the Barenia or Horween straps?
> 
> TIA


I purchased one of their Horween straps and it’s much stiffer than other Horween I’ve purchased so expect some wearing in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

Smudgey said:


> I've finally done it. Not just my first Farer but my first automatic and first watch over £100. Before now it's been a Casio which I've loved but after deciding what to get for over a year, Farer released the Discovery and my mind was made up.
> 
> Absolutely love it. Went for the Barenia strap.
> Actually had to Google how to wind it and which way to change the time


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

starwasp said:


> Any clues on dial for the standard lines?


Endeavour goes back to original steel design, but in titanium. Hecla/Leven unchanged.

Can’t wait to see the Lander colored dial.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> Endeavour goes back to original steel design, but in titanium. Hecla/Leven unchanged.
> 
> Can’t wait to see the Lander colored dial.


There is an AquaMatic coming in spring. 200m sports watch. No other details.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

GeoffNA said:


> Endeavour goes back to original steel design, but in titanium. Hecla/Leven unchanged.
> 
> Can’t wait to see the Lander colored dial.


I have got the original steel Endeavour and a titanium Hecla, so by the sound of it, the Lander will be the one to look at. As you say, sounds very interesting.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

soundfanz said:


> What strap is that? When I purchase the Resolute, I want it with this strap.


100%!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> ** 29-11-21: Thread now a WUS - Farer Universal Official Thread **
> 
> Where are the Farer's at? I think they at least deserve their own show off thread and general discussion! I've been captivated with this brand since I got into watches last year. Their design lanugage and bold use of colour really speaks to me. Some liken them to CW, but I personally think Farer takes a few more risks than CW. And I like that, even if it doesn't always pay off.
> 
> ...


Actually not joking, I've been looking at this watch for months (thumbnail of the thread) and only now I noticed the seconds track is light orange from 45 to 15 and light blue from 15 to 45! What a fantastic little detail.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Actually not joking, I've been looking at this watch for months (thumbnail of the thread) and only now I noticed the seconds track is light orange from 45 to 15 and light blue from 15 to 45! What a fantastic little detail.


I didn’t even notice that until day 3 of wearing it! I was taking a wrist selfie for Russ’ thread and as I flipped through the filters, noticed this exact detail! I recently noticed the orange indices detail on the outer track of the Discovery. Very subtle.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> I didn’t even notice that until day 3 of wearing it! I was taking a wrist selfie for Russ’ thread and as I flipped through the filters, noticed this exact detail! I recently noticed the orange indices detail on the outer track of the Discovery. Very subtle.


It really caught me off guard this time, thought I was imagining things. Never thought they'd do something like it so my brain just skipped over it. 

I've tried to be more aware of things like this on watches though, ever since I saw the pipette hour markings of the Fears. Proof of the brand's attention to detail.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

jmariorebelo said:


> The Resolute is an instant classic. Clean, modern yet clearly retro inspired, all without overdoing it. I like my colours but it's my favourite of the three.


Totally agree. I just ordered one myself.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

New-to-me Hudson, arrived last night.


----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

Chris Hughes said:


> Totally agree. I just ordered one myself.


You won’t be disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

RynoRex82 said:


> April/May 2022 vibes…
> 
> View attachment 16331986


have been waiting for that.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Got my Resolute. It exceeds my expectations for sure. Pictures to follow…


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

I've never understood microbrands or had any particular interest in owning one. Too many brands, too many unknowns and uncertainties, and a following/community that is all but guaranteed to be small, _by definition_.

Have had 100+ in the stable (83 at present), most from storied, reputable watchmakers and spanning all manner of calibers, colors, styles, and sizes. Too many options, purchases, wants, and regrets as is, so just what, precisely, is the point of adding an order of magnitude _more _from some company founded last Thursday that I've never even heard of?

Of course, I might also ask why I've had yet to find a single well made, decently powered, sanely sized watch in my all-time favorite color, other than a plain Jane OP 39 or an AP Black Panther watch costing more than the average house.

Turns out the answer to both questions was a five-minute search and three mouse clicks away. 

So yeah, count me in. 

Purple FTW!


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Chris Hughes said:


> Got my Resolute. It exceeds my expectations for sure. Pictures to follow…


Any pics yet?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

soundfanz said:


> Any pics yet?


Soon. I have a minor issue with the dial on the one I got. Working on an RMA with Farer…


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> I've never understood microbrands or had any particular interest in owning one. Too many brands, too many unknowns and uncertainties, and a following/community that is all but guaranteed to be small, _by definition_.
> 
> Have had 100+ in the stable (83 at present), most from storied, reputable watchmakers and spanning all manner of calibers, colors, styles, and sizes. Too many options, purchases, wants, and regrets as is, so just what, precisely, is the point of adding an order of magnitude _more _from some company founded last Thursday that I've never even heard of?
> 
> ...


A phrase that has never before passed my lips: "I think I'd like a purple dial watch." That is stunning.

I don't understand your disdain for microbrands - this purchase notwithstanding. I mean, Rolex had no history or reputation when Wilsdorf and Davis struck out on their own.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

SSK877 said:


> A phrase that has never before passed my lips: "I think I'd like a purple dial watch." That is stunning.
> 
> I don't understand your disdain for microbrands - this purchase notwithstanding. I mean, Rolex had no history or reputation when Wilsdorf and Davis struck out on their own.


Less disdain than ignorance and, regrettably, a bit too much lazy reliance on "traditional" WIS dogma. Because I didn't know what I was missing, I assumed I wasn't missing _anything_. The sum total of my "knowledge" about microbrands was that they made affordable copies/homages of famous, more expensive watches--a way for new and/or value-conscious enthusiasts to do something more than just "buy a Seiko 5" or Orient or Tissot. 

Sure, I knew _some _micros were run by dedicated "watch guys," many invested in quality and service, others hoping to give collectors a way to "scratch the itch" for historic watches long-since discontinued (e.g. vintage Rolex milsubs) or otherwise unobtanium. But by and large, when names like Steinhart, C. Ward, and others came up they were typically met with derision. You know the refrain: "Hey, can't afford any of these iconic references? Now you can have look-alike versions of all four for the cost of one mid-level Seiko!"










Up until literally one week ago, _this_^ is what I assumed 90% of "microbrands" actually did, and I wasn't particularly interested. What I did not realize was that there were also micros whose _raison d'être_ was to develop unique niches and/or those criminally underserved by the household brands. Now I hear of micros that make entire ranges of chronos, divers, and sports watches under 40mm (a dream come true for the smaller-wristed among us, one imagines). Others that do really interesting things with lume, colors, and materials combinations, etc. 

So when I stumbled upon Farer and saw a watch that checked so many boxes for me (styling wise) _and _carried a decent movement and great warranty, I was elated and pissed in equal measure. The former because I knew I'd finally found my first "real" purple dialed watch. The latter because I'd bought into the "conventional wisdom" about micros without ever bothering to see for myself. 

It's not a mistake I'll repeat, knowing (now) how interesting and well made some of these micro wares really are.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

to your credit, i do feel that many microbrands in the 2000's and early 2010's had a focus on emulation and attempting to pass off as more prestigious than they were (For instance, the name 'C. Ward' was picked among the other founders as it had the most quintessential english name of the three). Even today, we see a similar problem with some fashion/kickstarter watches like mvmt or filippo loreti who claim to provide similar quality at fractions of the price due to eliminating the middle man.

However, nowadays (and since ~2013 and picking up more significantly the past 5 years) there's a massive and growing swatch of well-designed microbrands that focus more on value and their unique/niche customer bases, especially in the watch world where established Swiss companies tend to move slowly.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Less disdain than ignorance and, regrettably, a bit too much lazy reliance on "traditional" WIS dogma. Because I didn't know what I was missing, I assumed I wasn't missing _anything_. The sum total of my "knowledge" about microbrands was that they made affordable copies/homages of famous, more expensive watches--a way for new and/or value-conscious enthusiasts to do something more than just "buy a Seiko 5" or Orient or Tissot.
> 
> Sure, I knew _some _micros were run by dedicated "watch guys," many invested in quality and service, others hoping to give collectors a way to "scratch the itch" for historic watches long-since discontinued (e.g. vintage Rolex milsubs) or otherwise unobtanium. But by and large, when names like Steinhart, C. Ward, and others came up they were typically met with derision. You know the refrain: "Hey, can't afford any of these iconic references? Now you can have look-alike versions of all four for the cost of one mid-level Seiko!"
> View attachment 16395715
> ...


I get you on the Submariner and Explorer copies. They certainly don't interest me. But, I actually have a Tisell 157. Since it's design is pretty generic "deck watch", I feel no guilt about it. I'm actually agnostic about the flieger, as none of the original manufacturers are responsible for the basic design. If I was in the market and didn't want to spend much, I'd certainly consider a Tisell again. 

I like several of the Christopher Ward models and the C63 is definitely on my radar.

One thing I like about many microbrands is that they aren't handcuffed to their own histories like many established watch brands are, so are free to come up with some pretty compelling designs. The anOrdain designs are breathtaking to me.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like the big year for them is about to begin.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16396478


Looks like a 'Midnight' version of the new 3 handers to me, but I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Looks like a 'Midnight' version of the new 3 handers to me, but I guess we'll see soon enough.


Hopefully the first of many this year. Wonder if they are going to bring out new chronographs this year as well.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

watchpirateer said:


> Hopefully the first of many this year. Wonder if they are going to bring out new chronographs this year as well.


They are, but later half of the year I believe.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

RynoRex82 said:


> They are, but later half of the year I believe.


Thanks. That's a long time to wait, but in general it's worth the wait with Farer..


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Punkling said:


>


Probably my least favourite Farer release ever, but still a good looking watch. Goes to prove how good they are at design.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16398345


I love this design. In the pic, the dial almost looks black—is it that deep of a blue in-person?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

DSS said:


> I love this design. In the pic, the dial almost looks black—is it that deep of a blue in-person?











Its dark blue. *stock item pic.


----------



## AdRock81 (Dec 19, 2021)

Purple Hayz said:


> I've never understood microbrands or had any particular interest in owning one. Too many brands, too many unknowns and uncertainties, and a following/community that is all but guaranteed to be small, _by definition_.
> 
> Have had 100+ in the stable (83 at present), most from storied, reputable watchmakers and spanning all manner of calibers, colors, styles, and sizes. Too many options, purchases, wants, and regrets as is, so just what, precisely, is the point of adding an order of magnitude _more _from some company founded last Thursday that I've never even heard of?
> 
> ...


Nice, what strap model/colour is that?


----------



## IkariGendo (Feb 8, 2017)

Waited too long on the Discovery.. back in stock in August. At least I know what excuse I'll have to get it (birthday gift )


----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> I've never understood microbrands or had any particular interest in owning one. Too many brands, too many unknowns and uncertainties, and a following/community that is all but guaranteed to be small, _by definition_.
> 
> Have had 100+ in the stable (83 at present), most from storied, reputable watchmakers and spanning all manner of calibers, colors, styles, and sizes. Too many options, purchases, wants, and regrets as is, so just what, precisely, is the point of adding an order of magnitude _more _from some company founded last Thursday that I've never even heard of?
> 
> ...


Great dial color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

As someone mentioned, looks like the Lander midnight dial color and hands without lume.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, interesting.

Midnight blue  

No lume hands 



GeoffNA said:


> As someone mentioned, looks like the Lander midnight dial color and hands without lume.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

It's here: Erebus. This thing is absolutely stunning. 









Erebus II


British Design. Swiss Made. Affordable Automatic watches. Three hand automatic + date with black dial. 30-day FREE Global Returns. 60-month Movement Guarantee.




farer.com


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

As usual, I love it. I’m not sure it’s for me, but I do really like it.

I think I made the right choice in the Discovery but. Man, I love that watch.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

They just keep turning out hits. This would be a nice dress watch.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Another absolute stunner from Farer. I'm not a fan of three handers but this is gorgeous. I think you'd find it hard to name any other watch maker who is consistently releasing new watches like this


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Kinda subdued for a Farer.

I would have expected a little more splash of color from Farer. That said, it does look like a nice, understated watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> It's here: Erebus. This thing is absolutely stunning.


Maybe it's just me, but it's got a bit of an anOrdain look. That's not a bad thing, just unexpected from Farer. Think I will hold off on getting my first Farer until the new hand wound models are released.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Stelwick said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it's got a bit of an anOrdain look. That's not a bad thing, just unexpected from Farer. Think I will hold off on getting my first Farer until the new hand wound models are released.


Yep deffo can see that anordain vibe you mention. 

I'm also anxiously but patiently waiting for the new handwounds. Think they'll be excellent, with the machined case sides not unlike the monopusher chrono. My Hudson might be on the way out but won't do anything until I see the new watches.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Damn, that Erebus is a stunner. Love how the seconds hand is almost invisible. But the graphic at the top of the page on their site illustrates the big problem - at certain angles the other hands completely disappear too. I'd love to have it but it's just not versatile enough for the money. If it was $500 I could talk myself into it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can’t get enough of this purple


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

Stelwick said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it's got a bit of an anOrdain look. That's not a bad thing, just unexpected from Farer. Think I will hold off on getting my first Farer until the new hand wound models are released.


I pine for a farer X anordain colab


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can’t get enough of this purple


How good is it! I actually find it challenging to photograph! Dial changes with the slightest movement.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> How good is it! I actually find it challenging to photograph! Dial changes with the slightest movement.


Yeah not easy. I’ll take five pics and all five look different  but it’s so good on the wrist. I do t even wear the new Lander gmt midnight I got at about the same time because this one is so darn nice


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

fiskadoro said:


> Put the Discovery on a bracelet and digging the look. The all-brushed finish gives it a tool-y vibe I quite enjoy.


What bracelet is that? That does wonders for that model. The additional steel visually reduces the dominant dial size.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

92gli said:


> What bracelet is that? That does wonders for that model. The additional steel visually reduces the dominant dial size.


Thanks, it's the regular steel bracelet they sell on the Farer site with end-links from another Farer that has the same case (can't recall which), but I'm assuming Farer can sell you end links to fit the three-handers anyway if you buy one new. 

I agree that the bracelet helps temper the "all-dial" look and also thrusts it nicely into sports watch territory.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. They really need to offer that bracelet with the 3 handers. I want to see it on the lander midnight too


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Checked the website and they have this excellent photo there. Looking good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. I’ve not worn my new Lander midnight but once since I got this


----------



## wavin (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. I’ve not worn my new Lander midnight but once since I got this


Oh I want a regular Lander....not a Midnight .This blue-green color is driving me crazy.))


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

wavin said:


> Oh I want a regular Lander....not a Midnight .This blue-green color is driving me crazy.))


The Lander is on my list too. Very attractive color.


----------



## wavin (Nov 22, 2021)

And also Bradfield --I want it too! This pilot's watch is amazing! cheerful and at the same time look serious


----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Checked the website and they have this excellent photo there. Looking good.


I just finished the W&W article on these, I like them.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

wavin said:


> And also Bradfield --I want it too! This pilot's watch is amazing! cheerful and at the same time look serious


Also seconded. I have the Resolute and love it. The Bradfield strikes me as the Resolute’s big sister. I’ll need to add one of those to the collection soon too. Farer is really hitting it out of the park.


----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

92gli said:


> What bracelet is that? That does wonders for that model. The additional steel visually reduces the dominant dial size.


Wow that bracelet is really great on that watch, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

On bracelets and Farer: has anybody else found their colorful dials challenging to pair with straps? I love the brand and have an Eldridge and a Lander. But the Eldridge in particular, I find tricky to wear with anything but the bracelet (which looks stunning). Something about the chocolate dial. It doesn’t really work with brown leather because then it’s a monochrome; and I find that I end up swapping out navy straps pretty quickly, even though they complement the dial. The dial is almost so strong that it needs a little bit of muting. Would be interested to hear others’ thoughts on this point.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

mijodonn said:


> On bracelets and Farer: has anybody else found their colorful dials challenging to pair with straps? I love the brand and have an Eldridge and a Lander. But the Eldridge in particular, I find tricky to wear with anything but the bracelet (which looks stunning). Something about the chocolate dial. It doesn’t really work with brown leather because then it’s a monochrome; and I find that I end up swapping out navy straps pretty quickly, even though they complement the dial. The dial is almost so strong that it needs a little bit of muting. Would be interested to hear others’ thoughts on this point.


Personally I haven't had that problem with my Hudson. I'm picky but the watch itself works with many straps. Now your Eldridge... it's a brown dial with light blue accents. Doesn't surprise me at all how difficult you say it is to pair with a strap.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

mijodonn said:


> On bracelets and Farer: has anybody else found their colorful dials challenging to pair with straps? I love the brand and have an Eldridge and a Lander. But the Eldridge in particular, I find tricky to wear with anything but the bracelet (which looks stunning). Something about the chocolate dial. It doesn’t really work with brown leather because then it’s a monochrome; and I find that I end up swapping out navy straps pretty quickly, even though they complement the dial. The dial is almost so strong that it needs a little bit of muting. Would be interested to hear others’ thoughts on this point.


I think it all depends on what Farer you have, and would agree the Eldridge could be hard to match with straps. I have a Maze and that works easily with multiple strap colors and fabrics.


----------



## wavin (Nov 22, 2021)

mijodonn said:


> On bracelets and Farer: has anybody else found their colorful dials challenging to pair with straps? I love the brand and have an Eldridge and a Lander. But the Eldridge in particular, I find tricky to wear with anything but the bracelet (which looks stunning). Something about the chocolate dial. It doesn’t really work with brown leather because then it’s a monochrome; and I find that I end up swapping out navy straps pretty quickly, even though they complement the dial. The dial is almost so strong that it needs a little bit of muting. Would be interested to hear others’ thoughts on this point.


it seems to me that many models Farer look too classic on bracelets. Lander on a brown strap looks playful and provocative. But you are probably right about something)


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Chris Hughes said:


> The Lander is on my list too. Very attractive color.


The dial color will be added to the aqua compressor line at the end of this month.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

GeoffNA said:


> The dial color will be added to the aqua compressor line at the end of this month.


Oooh. Very interesting! A diver and a pilot with the same colorways? Farer is going to make me broke this year.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

It's happening!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Lopped off hour indices never used to bother me…until someone here on WUS pointed it out.

Now I can’t unsee it 

Thanks unknown WUS pundit 😬


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Lopped off hour indices never used to bother me…until someone here on WUS pointed it out.
> 
> Now I can’t unsee it
> 
> Thanks unknown WUS pundit 😬


Not sure I follow... Lopped off?


----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)

One of my favorites in the collection!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Not sure I follow... Lopped off?


The way the sub dials obliterate the hour indices.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> The way the sub dials obliterate the hour indices.


Ah I see. Deffo agree on that, looks sloppy. One of the reasons I prefer time-only watches.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The funny thing is that it never used to bother me…until someone mentioned it. Now it bugs me


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Orsoni said:


> Lopped off hour indices never used to bother me…until someone here on WUS pointed it out.
> 
> Now I can’t unsee it
> 
> Thanks unknown WUS pundit 😬



Each to their own. Personally, I really like it. If you look at the Moritz Chrono, for example, it looks great. IMHO.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

starwasp said:


> Each to their own. Personally, I really like it. If you look at the Moritz Chrono, for example, it looks great. IMHO.


Not a chrono fan, but if I was, I'd own a Moritz.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> It's happening!
> 
> View attachment 16424998


The new product is likely the aqua compressor line. I hear the dials on the three current models aren't changing. I'm hoping the time adjustment crown is bronze capped rather than all bronze. Also, cannot wait to see what the Lander colored dialed looks like.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Also heard...the AquaMatic coming in late spring will be 38mm, 200m WR, and have a day/date complication.

Very exciting.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore this beauty today


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## largest (11 mo ago)

Chris Hughes said:


> Oooh. Very interesting! A diver and a pilot with the same colorways? Farer is going to make me broke this year.


Wow, me too! I love my blue-green Lander, and I've been pining for a compressor. I almost bought a Hecla, but hemmed and hawed too much and then it sold out.


----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

flareslove said:


> View attachment 16432675


She’s a beauty


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Farer FOMO might be real in 2022. Almost wish they’d start dropping the new releases back a bit!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

From the insta stories. This should be the case for the new handwounds. Incredible work.









Fareruniversal 20482BDA852C54F3742EF2A3D7B03583 Transcode Output Dashinit GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Fareruniversal 20482BDA852C54F3742EF2A3D7B03583 Transcode Output Dashinit GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Night and day…Eldridge & Hudson.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

DSS said:


> Night and day…Eldridge & Hudson.
> View attachment 16435019
> 
> View attachment 16435024


Very nice! I like them both.


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

flareslove said:


> One of my favorites in the collection!
> 
> View attachment 16425099


I love that strap color combo!


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

mijodonn said:


> On bracelets and Farer: has anybody else found their colorful dials challenging to pair with straps? I love the brand and have an Eldridge and a Lander. But the Eldridge in particular, I find tricky to wear with anything but the bracelet (which looks stunning). Something about the chocolate dial. It doesn’t really work with brown leather because then it’s a monochrome; and I find that I end up swapping out navy straps pretty quickly, even though they complement the dial. The dial is almost so strong that it needs a little bit of muting. Would be interested to hear others’ thoughts on this point.


Maybe you can try a dark forest green strap similar to the one below. I feel like it would work.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

flareslove said:


> One of my favorites in the collection!
> 
> View attachment 16425099


Will they ever re-release the Lander chronograph? It was released before I knew about Farer so I missed it.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

mijodonn said:


> On bracelets and Farer: has anybody else found their colorful dials challenging to pair with straps? I love the brand and have an Eldridge and a Lander. But the Eldridge in particular, I find tricky to wear with anything but the bracelet (which looks stunning). Something about the chocolate dial. It doesn’t really work with brown leather because then it’s a monochrome; and I find that I end up swapping out navy straps pretty quickly, even though they complement the dial. The dial is almost so strong that it needs a little bit of muting. Would be interested to hear others’ thoughts on this point.


I really like this black racing strap on my Eldridge.


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

DSS said:


> I really like this black racing strap on my Eldridge.
> View attachment 16449197


Sharp. Thanks for the good idea!


----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)

SmallTreeFrog said:


> Will they ever re-release the Lander chronograph? It was released before I knew about Farer so I missed it.


I messaged them on instagram and they were very clear this model will never be made again. It's nice to see a company respect a limited edition. Seiko on the other hand!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cannot stop looking at my Discovery today on this strap. I just love this watch. It honestly brings me joy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Endeavour changes: Titanium 'colored' case, minute markers, new handset color...


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Seems to be one of the auto chronos


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Been an admirer of Farer for a while now, love their designs and use of color. When I seen this Discovery, I decided to finally pull the trigger. Impressive quality for the price. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmariorebelo said:


> Seems to be one of the auto chronos
> 
> View attachment 16473966


Saw that this morning. 

That’s gonna be hard to resist


----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)

Is there an ETA for the next batch of Lander Midnights? I'm seriously looking to get one as my next purchase and was bummed to see it sold out.


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's my silver Oxley. It's so damn photogenic.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> Endeavour changes: Titanium 'colored' case, minute markers, new handset color...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16472306


Titanium quick release bracelet as well.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Spartan4Life said:


> Is there an ETA for the next batch of Lander Midnights? I'm seriously looking to get one as my next purchase and was bummed to see it sold out.


They were LE so don't expect them too soon. I do believe I heard they will be back sometime this year.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Browsing the Farer site two weeks ago I noticed an image of a watch that they don’t currently sell on the aviator page. It’s gone now. I should have taken a screenshot. It had a California dial. It was shown in one of the inline images and was a closeup. Did Farer make such a model at some point or did they accidentally publish a shot of an upcoming watch?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16463377
> Cannot stop looking at my Discovery today on this strap. I just love this watch. It honestly brings me joy.


Don't care for that strap....but damn that's a truly lovely watch...


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Chris Hughes said:


> Browsing the Farer site two weeks ago I noticed an image of a watch that they don’t currently sell on the aviator page. It’s gone now. I should have taken a screenshot. It had a California dial. It was shown in one of the inline images and was a closeup. Did Farer make such a model at some point or did they accidentally publish a shot of an upcoming watch?


You mean the one on the very first post of this thread?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

jmariorebelo said:


> You mean the one on the very first post of this thread?


Actually, no. It was deep plumb colored.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Chris Hughes said:


> Actually, no. It was deep plumb colored.


Maybe an upcoming model then!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Excuse my poor phone photoshop skills.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like a Leven with Lander dial, which I'm NOT sad about.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16475995
> 
> Excuse my poor phone photoshop skills.


Looks like the Lander Chrono dial in plum.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on c&b Syrah Chevron singlepass 
I freaking love this watch and the dial color that takes so many different shades of purple depending the lighting and angle. 
I cannot wait to see their new purple Chrono


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Farer is very responsive on Instagram. So if you ever want to find out anything, shoot them a message. They always accommodate.

Aqua compressor info:

Hecla and Leven have upgraded lume and enhanced AR, otherwise remain unchanged.

Endeavour and Leven Ocean are new.

Redesigned rubber straps with quick release.

Quick release titanium bracelet that will fit older models.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Farer Oxley on a steel Farer bracelet.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Super compressor Throwback. First Generation Endeavor on Green rubber, next to a Porsche GT2 which happened to be almost the exact strap shade!


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Titanium Hecla on Nick Mankey stretchy strap. The new titanium bracelets sound very interesting indeed.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

The Resolute on a StrapsCo fitted rubber (for Omega). It took me 20 minutes and 20+ curse words to get this strap on since the spring bar holes are not aligned. I used brute force to compress the rubber. Had I more "brute" it would've taken much faster. Also pulled the tang & buckle off the leather strap it came with and popped it on here.


----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)

starwasp said:


> Farer Oxley on a steel Farer bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16476956


I'm liking the look of the Farer bracelet. What's been your experience with it? It worth the extra $$ to get one? Thanks!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> Farer is very responsive on Instagram. So if you ever want to find out anything, shoot them a message. They always accommodate.
> 
> Aqua compressor info:
> 
> ...


I'm seeing so many sneak peeks of different models and all I can say is...





WHERE ARE THE NEW HANDWOUNDS?????


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> I'm seeing so many sneak peeks of different models and all I can say is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right! April/May if I recall.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Spartan4Life said:


> I'm liking the look of the Farer bracelet. What's been your experience with it? It worth the extra $$ to get one? Thanks!


Really good endlink fit and a nice clean butterfly clasp. Not heavy and a fairly
Orthodox ‘oyster’ style.

If you want a steel bracelet you can’t go wrong getting the real deal IMHO.


----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)

starwasp said:


> Really good endlink fit and a nice clean butterfly clasp. Not heavy and a fairly
> Orthodox ‘oyster’ style.
> 
> If you want a steel bracelet you can’t go wrong getting the real deal IMHO.


Thanks for the feedback! I think I’ll for sure go for the bracelet when the Lander Midnight comes back in stock.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> Looks like a Leven with Lander dial, which I'm NOT sad about.
> 
> View attachment 16476360


The more I look, this could be a the sea blue of the Hudson, but I really hope it’s the sea green of the Lander.


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

Spartan4Life said:


> I'm liking the look of the Farer bracelet. What's been your experience with it? It worth the extra $$ to get one? Thanks!


I regularly rotate Farer bracelets on my Lander and Eldridge. They’re nice: the look really complements the vivid dials, and the butterfly clasp makes for an uninterrupted look all the way around the wrist. Finishing and brushing are high quality. I would say the downside is that said clasp prevents the bracelet from offering micro adjustment. As a result, I have to wear Farer bracelets either a smidge looser or tighter than I might ideally prefer.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Looking great. The new titanium divers. 









Titanium Series Aqua Compressor Automatics


For the launch of our Titanium Series Aqua Compressor dive watches, based on a mutual love and respect for the water - we are supporting the marine conservation charity Hebridean Whale and Dolphin Trust. To help protect the fragile state of our sealife through their programme of research...




farer.com


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Spartan4Life said:


> Is there an ETA for the next batch of Lander Midnights? I'm seriously looking to get one as my next purchase and was bummed to see it sold out.


I asked on Instagram and was told October.


----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)

Watchcap said:


> I asked on Instagram and was told October.


 Thank you for this! I'll be on the lookout to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

They have an ‘AquaMatic’ coming in late spring. 200M WR sports watch, 38mm size, day/date. Very intrigued by it.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

#FarerFriday with the Carnegie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the purple Discovery all day… it so cool  and the dial changes so much based on angle and lighting


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the purple Discovery all day… it so cool  and the dial changes so much based on angle and lighting


Beautiful! Do you mind if I ask what strap that is?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stelwick said:


> Beautiful! Do you mind if I ask what strap that is?


Thanks very much. 
It’s the crown and buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass


----------



## Rolski (Nov 9, 2014)

I was aiming for the Cresta a stunner, but then I saw a Cobb with a metal strap and without hesitation, I ordered one. I believe it was the asymmetry of the dials from the Cresta that made me hesitate as I prefer visual balance. Or maybe it could just be my affinity for bicompax watches. This was such a great choice. I absolutely love this thing and so, I must share.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm not a chrono guy, but if I was, that would be the one.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got this! I love this watch- and the lume. Enough so that I sold the other world timer I had.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Rolski said:


> I was aiming for the Cresta a stunner, but then I saw a Cobb with a metal strap and without hesitation, I ordered one. I believe it was the asymmetry of the dials from the Cresta that made me hesitate as I prefer visual balance. Or maybe it could just be my affinity for bicompax watches. This was such a great choice. I absolutely love this thing and so, I must share.
> 
> View attachment 16501723


Every time I look at this watch, I think of the Yorkshire flag and the Leeds United colours!!!


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

New arrival tonight!


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Rolski said:


> I was aiming for the Cresta a stunner, but then I saw a Cobb with a metal strap and without hesitation, I ordered one. I believe it was the asymmetry of the dials from the Cresta that made me hesitate as I prefer visual balance. Or maybe it could just be my affinity for bicompax watches. This was such a great choice. I absolutely love this thing and so, I must share.
> 
> View attachment 16501723


Just got mine (above). Like you, I totally love it. The design feels modern and vintage at the same time. Amazing piece.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16509885


Your Hudson looks fantastic with the orange strap. Who is the maker?


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

DSS said:


> Your Hudson looks fantastic with the orange strap. Who is the maker?


It’s the honey orange strap from the Curated Wrist


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> It’s the honey orange strap from the Curated Wrist


Long live the blue/orange combo


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

It's coming! 










Dial looks quite similar to the OG Stanhope, obviously with the conversion from sub to central seconds. 

The case looks.. Interesting. The transition between cushion and lug reminds me of the Timefactors prs36.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> It's coming!
> 
> View attachment 16518726
> 
> ...


Oh forgot to mention, look at the hands. One of the worst (only?) design oversights of the OG Stanhope were the polished hands. These seem to have a wider lumed area, thinner edges, and painted (black?), like the 3 hand Resolute.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm hoping the minute track is stamped thicker as well. The minute track on the original is impossible to read unless the watch is in bright, direct lighting.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Carnegie today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a new RALSTRA rally strap, quite nice and super soft. 
It’s a new brand and I happened to meet the owner last night, a vintage watch collector and was impressed with them. I’ll be getting a couple more in red and orange I think. They are so soft. Lamb skin maker in Italy  

Ms. 50ShadesOfPurple


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on a new RALSTRA rally strap, quite nice and super soft.
> It’s a new brand and I happened to meet the owner last night, a vintage watch collector and was impressed with them. I’ll be getting a couple more in red and orange I think. They are so soft. Lamb skin maker in Italy
> 
> Ms. 50ShadesOfPurple


Thanks for the tip 

I’ve been looking for a rally strap for my Monaco.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

My blue boi is two years old today! 🥳🎉


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> My blue boi is two years old today! 🥳🎉
> 
> View attachment 16528339


Are you still contemplating putting it on the chopping block, or is it a keeper?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Are you still contemplating putting it on the chopping block, or is it a keeper?


Honestly, don't know. Still love it for sure, every time I put it on it feels like home. But I also want something different for my collection, something new, and the anordain and Fears aren't going anywhere so...

You might ask "why not get something else then, what does the Hudson have to do with it?". And it's a great question. When I choose a watch in the morning and look at the other two I feel it's a bit of a waste, and that a 4th watch would be one too many. Or at least a 4th "good" watch.

We'll see. Certainly won't do anything until the new handwounds are unveiled, likely will get one of those then, maybe even a Carnegie chrono just because, and see which I'll keep.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I get that. I sold my Stanhope recently for more or less the same reason - I enjoyed it, but not enough to keep it over other watches I enjoyed more. We'll see if the new ones change my mind.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> You might ask "why not get something else then, what does the Hudson have to do with it?". And it's a great question. When I choose a watch in the morning and look at the other two I feel it's a bit of a waste, and that a 4th watch would be one too many. Or at least a 4th "good" watch


*Stares at my full watch box of 10… 😬
I don’t know who you can manage to keep it to just 4. You have better self control than me.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> *Stares at my full watch box of 10… 😬
> I don’t know who you can manage to keep it to just 4. You have better self control than me.


Not four, three!

They're such great watches they deserve to be worn. So I ask myself, "if I bought this would I really wear it and leave the Fears/Farer/anordain in the box?". More often than not the answer is hell no!, so that makes it easier. 

But yeah, money no object I'd certainly have a lot more watches than I do now, littered around the house like furniture 😁


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16528935


That's interesting the discovery looks like a different watch here. Is the brown background giving off an optical illusion? Or does it really change that much based on the lighting?


----------



## chaoticgood (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of possibly picking up the Farer Resolute over the Stowa Marine 36mm Roman with small seconds. Just had a question with regards to their stock. Does Farer essentially do small runs and once their runs sell out they update their styles? If they're limited I'll probably pick one up sooner rather than later since I really like the Resolute's styling.

Also, how is the quality of Milanese bracelets from Farer? I've seen some watches in this thread and most seem to be on leather?


----------



## Simpkijd (10 mo ago)

This is another one of those brands I’d love to see in person. Several of their chronographs look amazing but I’ve never actually pulled the trigger on one yet. Maybe one day the opportunity will present itself.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery to kick off the weekend 









That dial


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

chaoticgood said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of possibly picking up the Farer Resolute over the Stowa Marine 36mm Roman with small seconds. Just had a question with regards to their stock. Does Farer essentially do small runs and once their runs sell out they update their styles? If they're limited I'll probably pick one up sooner rather than later since I really like the Resolute's styling.
> 
> Also, how is the quality of Milanese bracelets from Farer? I've seen some watches in this thread and most seem to be on leather?


The runs might be one and done, but some are extended (like the Lander GMT). As for the mesh bracelet, can't comment I'm afraid


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Another sneak peak...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Were they moving from Sellita movements to Valjoux?


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Were they moving from Sellita movements to Valjoux?


They did an IG survey asking if people would be willing to pay $20-40 more for Valjoux. So it may be the case.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Is that referring to chronos or 3 handers?


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

In general I believe. They have a day date complication due this month. Wonder if that's what they're teasing.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> In general I believe. They have a day date complication due this month. Wonder if that's what they're teasing.


Praying to the angels that's not the handwound...


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Got the ti bracelet for the Leven today. It’s really nice. Brings the watch to another level.


----------



## chaoticgood (10 mo ago)

some news I got from their instagram rep… perhaps the new movement will be for a smaller 3-hander?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LJP calibre maybe ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Farer Discovery on Crown & Buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass today. I love this combo and the dial takes so many shades of purple. So vibrant in the sun


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

Just got this guy and I could not be any more impressed with the quality of this watch. Not just for the $, but period. Difficult to get good pic of this watch.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Farer Discovery on Crown & Buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass today. I love this combo and the dial takes so many shades of purple. So vibrant in the sun


Having look at those Yeti cups last week in a surf shop, they cost nearly as much as a Farer!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Another Discovery on the wrist today


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Big fan of that crown, probably fixing the biggest problem I have with my Hudson.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

What’s the significance of the bat?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Honestly no idea... Tried to ask them but haven't replied


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

when is this new release going to happen?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

fchen said:


> when is this new release going to happen?


My bet, wind-up watch fair in San Francisco next weekend


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Honestly no idea... Tried to ask them but haven't replied


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> My bet, wind-up watch fair in San Francisco next weekend


Yessssss… can’t wait.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Another Discovery on the wrist today


So nice  I need to try mine on the bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

starwasp said:


> Having look at those Yeti cups last week in a surf shop, they cost nearly as much as a Farer!


Lol. Not that bad. But they are 25-40 usually depending on model. Had this customized both sides for free, which was nice


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> My bet, wind-up watch fair in San Francisco next weekend


Confirmed. Something tells me they will only launch one colour for now... Which is really sad.

Also confirmation that the lugs kinda resemble the Smiths I posted earlier.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I’m just worried I’ll like the old case Stanhope more than this new one 😬


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> I’m just worried I’ll like the old case Stanhope more than this new one 😬


Well, there's 302 out there should you want the old one. Happy hunting!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> I’m just worried I’ll like the old case Stanhope more than this new one 😬


Me too, but in my case (eheh) that just means I'll keep the Hudson.

I'm very excited for the new releases though, and the likelihood of getting one of them is extremely high, even if just to try on.

As for the movement finishing, it's okay I guess, nothing spectacular.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Me too, but in my case (eheh) that just means I'll keep the Hudson.


I see it a lot on Farer's IG. You know when the time comes to sell, who to message first right?


----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

Loving this watch! 








It looks rather big in the pic due to the nature of the close-up shot but when viewed against the mirror, size looks good for my 18 cm wrist.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Might have to get the Stanhope 2 for those trademark lumed numerals alone...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Oh wow. It looks beautiful. How many Farer’s is too many? 🤣


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Oh wow. It looks beautiful. How many Farer’s is too many? 🤣


No such thing as too many!


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

This is going to be really hard to resist!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

First thing I do when I wake up will be to check insta / Farer website. Yes, before I even get out of bed.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

The original Stanhope was the only Farer that has interested me and I came very close to purchasing one. I lamented its departure from the lineup so I’m very interested to see what is revealed tomorrow.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

The new Stanhope has dropped. SELLITA SW216-1 Elaboré handwound movement in a 38.5mm case. Photos are from the Farer website.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

BRN said:


> The new Stanhope has dropped. SELLITA SW216-1 Elaboré handwound movement in a 38.5mm case. Photos are from the Farer website.
> View attachment 16582384
> 
> 
> View attachment 16582385


Somehow, seeing the whole thing, it doesn't look as good...

And two of my fears came true. Only the Stanhope is being released now, and the numerals aren't lumed. If you look at post #446 you can see the dial texture reflected on the sides of the numeral, which means it has to be polished metal...

I'll think about it some more but first impressions are more meh than expected.


----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

Much cheaper than Fears. If I am looking for a cushion case watch this will be at the top of my lsit


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Much cheaper than Fears. If I am looking for a cushion case watch this will be at the top of my lsit


Not only that, a good 100 pounds cheaper than the Stanhope I. That's almost unheard of, even if the movement itself is cheaper. 

I'm liking this photo from the Farer website...


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm disappointed that they made it bigger - now 38.5mm in diameter. Guess I should have jumped on the old 37mm models when I had the chance.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Somehow, seeing the while thing, it doesn't look as good...
> 
> And two of my fears came true. Only the Stanhope is being released now, and the numeral's aren't lumed. If you look at post #446 you can see the dial texture reflected on the sides of the numeral, which means it has to be polished metal...
> 
> I'll think about it some more but first impressions are more meh than expected.


I agree, I’m feeling a little underwhelmed by this. It just looks like a bloated version of the original. I’m afraid that it will wear a tad too chunky on wrist, but I’ll wait to see hands on reviews to get a better sense of how it will fit.

edit: the case shape reminds me of ATT stadium in Texas. Yikes!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Stelwick said:


> I'm disappointed that they made it bigger - now 38.5mm in diameter. Guess I should have jumped on the old 37mm models when I had the chance.


Should still be very wearable, 43mm L2L, but yes definitely bigger than before. As BRN says below, kinda looks bloated. 



BRN said:


> I agree, I’m feeling a little underwhelmed by this. It just looks like a bloated version of the original. I’m afraid that it will wear a tad too chunky on wrist, but I’ll wait to see hands on reviews to get a better sense of how it will fit.
> 
> edit: the case shape reminds me of ATT stadium in Texas. Yikes!
> 
> ...


Agreed on most accounts. Think it will wear more similar to my Fears than to the previous Stanhope. 

Tbh that side view is probably my favourite. Sensuous curves.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

I like the dial and the hands are improved. The case is ok, the previous generation looked better though.

But…

all polished case finish = a big downer and no way I’d get that.

Overall, add me to the underwhelmed list!

Will there be further hand wind models added later? They usually come in three’s at least.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Should still be very wearable, 43mm L2L, but yes definitely bigger than before. As BRN says below, kinda looks bloated.


I feel that cushion cases wear bigger, so this might wear closer to a 40mm even with the short L2L. I agree with the statement about it looking bloated. I'm just not as excited about this release as I hoped.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Should still be very wearable, 43mm L2L, but yes definitely bigger than before. As BRN says below, kinda looks bloated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that this Stanhope has the misfortune of being compared to the original. But looking at it on its own, it is definitely a sexy design. Plus we all know about Farer’s build quality and value for what you pay, so it should do well.

Now I just wonder if we will see an updated Hudson and Landsell down the line.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I had the Lansdell for a while and it wore a bit larger than its 37mm dimensions suggested. This one might wear a lot bigger, and all that polish could be a bit much -- would've preferred to see a brushed front case. Still, great color and design as ever from these guys.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Flicker said:


> I like the dial and the hands are improved. The case is ok, the previous generation looked better though.
> 
> But…
> 
> ...


The anda are a lot better, no doubt. The previous model disappeared in the white dial. 

As for new models, I'm assuming this is like the monopusher release (also a reboot of a previous model), in which the presented the Segrave in August 2021 and the Cobb two months later. 



BRN said:


> I think that this Stanhope has the misfortune of being compared to the original. But looking at it on its own, it is definitely a sexy design. Plus we all know about Farer’s build quality and value for what you pay, so it should do well.
> 
> Now I just wonder if we will see an updated Hudson and Landsell down the line.


Definitely, this is still a great watch. A lot to live up to though. But with Farer's relatively small batches of 200 they shouldn't have a problem selling them.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I definitely prefer the original to the new version. I should have held onto it a bit longer before selling - I probably could have charged a premium for it.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the new version. 

The case is more curvaceous and sensuous now. It also looks like the dial is smaller on the new version relative to the case. The first version looks to be all dial. I would be curious to compare the dial diameter of both versions. 

Despite the 38.5mm diameter, judging from photos I suspect that the new version might wear smaller than the old 37mm version. 

Nice release from Farer IMO.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks good to me but, I’m a big proponent of cushion case watches


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

The Stanhope II case reminds me a bit of the Tag Heuer Monza, but a bit more curvy (particularly in side profile). Very similar dimensions. The Monza is 38x44.5x10.1 vs the Stanhope II’s 38.5x43.8x10.5.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

brianinCA said:


> I like the new version.
> 
> The case is more curvaceous and sensuous now. It also looks like the dial is smaller on the new version relative to the case. The first version looks to be all dial. I would be curious to compare the dial diameter of both versions.
> 
> ...


Don't agree that the new one will wear smaller. Not only is IS bigger (like my Fears, the case sides bulge outwards and that's where the extra 1.5mm come from: bezel is likely still 37mm), but the cushion edges are also larger and the lugs are much larger too. 

The dial is probably the exact same size looking at the position of the subseconds and the size of the 6 o'clock marker. 

But damn if your pics don't definitely prove that the new hands are soooooo much more legible...


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I was just going to say about the legibility. A common complaint was the hands could disappear into the dial, and they seem to have remedied that now. I’m 50/50. I think I need to let it grow on me some more! It was either this, or a vintage 1969 GS for my 40th this year.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

I like the previous version better. Kind of disappointed. I was 100% certain that I was going to buy it. But now not so sure.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Some stuff from instagram. 

I think I've pinpointed what I don't like about this case. In my Hudson the case is cushion shaped and the bezel is circular. The edges of the cushion sit lower that the crystal. On the new ones the cushion is the bezel itself, making the edges thicker, so to speak. Much prefer the older look. 



























Worn & Wound on Instagram: "@blake_buettner catches up with @navywayfarer to discuss the new @fareruniversal Stanhope II."


Worn & Wound shared a post on Instagram: "@blake_buettner catches up with @navywayfarer to discuss the new @fareruniversal Stanhope II.". Follow their account to see 10542 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

After seeing the old vs new hands, I’m not sure I could go a Stanhope I now, the new hands are leaps and bounds better.

The case is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

My new GMT. Very happy with that purchase.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Great pic of the old and new.


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16586014
> 
> Great pic of the old and new.


I could happily live with Farer as the only brand I own at this point.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yep. Ordering the Stanhope II this week for my 40th later this year. Turns out my mum wants to buy it for me. She’s a good egg that one.

Only issue is, I’ll have to wait till December to see it. 😡

Apparently Farer let slip at the watch fair there’s 3 other color ways coming out in this case in October in case anyones keen to see other dials and colours in this case. Yeah, I saw that info on Reddit.

Farer FOMO is real.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Yep. Ordering the Stanhope II this week for my 40th later this year. Turns out my mum wants to buy it for me. She’s a good egg that one.
> 
> Only issue is, I’ll have to wait till December to see it. 😡


Nice, and stay strong!



> Apparently Farer let slip at the watch fair there’s 3 other color ways coming out in this case in October in case anyones keen to see other dials and colours in this case. Yeah, I saw that info on Reddit.
> 
> Farer FOMO is real.


Damn October... that's 6 months more than ideal 😁 

Guess I have enough of a gap in the meantime to buy one other watch I've had my eyes on for a few months... what a shame!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16586014
> 
> Great pic of the old and new.



the new Stanhope is growing on me. i didn't like it at first but now i do.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

It’s growing on me too, the more I see it. Still think I’d prefer the new dial in the old case, and brushed top of case. I liked the side by side pic of version 1 and 2 above


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok. I'm not ordering the Stanhope II now. After a long mental conversation with myself, I think I want to love the new case more than absolutely love it. And that's silly to drop $1500 my currency on a watch your only 3/4 on board with.


While it feels weird to back out, I think in the long run I’ll be happy to pass on this and put that towards something else instead.

It's still a nice watch! But, maybe not for me after all and that's ok.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> ...I think I want to love the new case more than absolutely love it.


Then you are making the right decision. This is how I approach a decision to buy as well - I need to love it. The moment any doubt or second thoughts creep in - about design, size, even price - I walk away.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Ok. I'm not ordering the Stanhope II now. After a long mental conversation with myself, I think I want to love the new case more than absolutely love it. And that's silly to drop $1500 my currency on a watch your only 3/4 on board with.
> 
> 
> While it feels weird to back out, I think in the long run I’ll be happy to pass on this and put that towards something else instead.


Also this way you get to see the October releases, maybe you'll like one of those more. 



> It's still a nice watch! But, maybe not for me after all and that's ok.


Words to live by.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

I must be one of the few that much prefer the new Stanhope case, based on the feedback here. That said, the seconds dial contrast to the white main dial is a bit too much for me. Very interested to see the new dials in the Autumn.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

jmariorebelo said:


> Also this way you get to see the October releases, maybe you'll like one of those more.
> 
> Oh they have announced an october release? any idea what that would be?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Same case, three more dials. Watch this video with Peter Sweetenham himself









Worn & Wound on Instagram: "Full video: @blake_buettner catches up with @navywayfarer to discuss the new @fareruniversal Stanhope II."


Worn & Wound shared a post on Instagram: "Full video: @blake_buettner catches up with @navywayfarer to discuss the new @fareruniversal Stanhope II.". Follow their account to see 10558 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I still love this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmariorebelo said:


> Same case, three more dials. Watch this video with Peter Sweetenham himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved the video and hearing more colorwaya are in the world. 
I Can’t wait to try it on. Glad it’s bigger, 37 felt like a lady’s watch to me when i had it on. Good to have different size options for all tastes and wrist sizes. 
This may be this will be large enough though I rarely wear under 40. I find my discovery borderline small but love the dial


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## TheRealDCA (Jul 28, 2021)

Z engineer said:


> View attachment 16598654


That perforated leather makes the watch look extra ready for a holiday to somewhere warm.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

TheRealDCA said:


> That perforated leather makes the watch look extra ready for a holiday to somewhere warm.


European are getting warmer each year, so at least in terms of watch straps I'm well prepared.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

It's FarerFriday!


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Feline Flieger (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's a shot for those of you interested in the Stanhope II. The strap is the Farer navy rubber strap.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

They keep posting 'AquaMatic' without images. Let's see some pics!!!!


----------



## thedudez (Mar 10, 2019)

About the Stanhope II, I thought the 38.5mm would be too big on my wrist, since collection is mostly 36mm. 









But the white dial and overall design are just awesome.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Three _very_ interesting instagram stories!

This is a 36mm Resolute. The tip of the hour hand looks a tiny bit longer, otherwise I'm not even sure it's not the current 39mm.










British racing green? 










One of the new dials for the new handwound case!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

If the Cayley is green. I’ll be dead. I’ll need another one!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> If the Cayley is green. I’ll be dead. I’ll need another one!


Mind you, this nothing more than a guess!


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

I'd buy a 36mm Resolute in a heartbeat!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm hoping the new hand wound case presents a more dressy dial option.


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

Saw this bumped and just happened to be wearing today.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

DSS said:


> View attachment 16622634


Oh, those gauges. And red! Can we see the rest of it? I suppose that’s a different forum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Pmnealhsd said:


> Oh, those gauges. And red! Can we see the rest of it? I suppose that’s a different forum.


I'm sure I'll be forgiven... '87 Carrera


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Mind you, this nothing more than a guess!


The text is green in the post. I feel it is going to be green. I told my wife last night and she said just have two Cayley's then!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Double post, delete


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

DSS said:


> I'm sure I'll be forgiven... '87 Carrera
> View attachment 16626968
> 
> View attachment 16626969


You sir, are living the dream. Let me know if you have an extra g body laying around. Happy to take it off your hands.

Also, nice watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

This is my second Farer. It’s such a fun, good looking watch.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

Any information on the Aquamatic?


----------



## damienmcguigan (Apr 22, 2019)

I have been tempted by a blue titanium Hecla Aqua Compressor but have not pulled the trigger yet


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

damienmcguigan said:


> I have been tempted by a blue titanium Hecla Aqua Compressor but have not pulled the trigger yet


Don't blame you: I have one and it is nice.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

My Leven ti is my tool watch. Wear for all outdoor activities.


----------



## windfighter (Sep 4, 2008)

npl_texas said:


> Any information on the Aquamatic?


Definitely very interested!!


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

windfighter said:


> Definitely very interested!!


Me too. Release date? Anything?


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

The Cobb. So celebratory.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cayley fresh on the new Farer rubber strap.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

From Farer's Instagram story:


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Doesnt look like the colour for me. But we’ll see I guess.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Here they are. I like them, the big indices are almost cartoonish in a good way, and the technicolour vibes are real. Also big props for including a bracelet, nato and integrated quick release rubber strap!









FARER®️ AquaMatic Sports Watch


The AquaMatics have been designed for a colourful life. Built as the ultimate go-anywhere sports watch; with fresh designs, bold colours and modern specs – all packed into a compact case with three different straps to change the look in an instant. Meet the ALL NEW AquaMatics, colour runs in the...




farer.com


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I don’t think these are for me. I’ve applauded Farer for its bold use of colours. They are the masters at it. However, this time it feels less refined. Of these, I like the Thurso the best, and after initially hating the Cribbar… it’s maybe a bit cool.

Still, new divers won’t be the 4th Farer I bring to my stable.

I look forward to in the wild pics.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

They're not really my cup of tea but I agree on props for including three strap options.

Handsets are very Christopher Ward, which I've never gravitated towards.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Seems like they are trying to be all things to all people - Tudor/Rolex indexes, Seiko day/date, C. Ward style hour hand (as someone else mentioned), Tudor BB minute hand. While I applaud the smaller size I think the retro 90s color won't age well. If I had a favorite I think it's the Freshwater.

Still, I imagine people will love these for a beach/vacation watch. I'm going to keep my powder dry and wait in the new colors for the hand-winders, or the teased 36mm Resolute.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Stelwick said:


> Seems like they are trying to be all things to all people - Tudor/Rolex indexes, Seiko day/date, C. Ward style hour hand (as someone else mentioned), Tudor BB minute hand. While I applaud the smaller size I think the retro 90s color won't age well. If I had a favorite I think it's the Freshwater.
> 
> Still, I imagine people will love these for a beach/vacation watch. I'm going to keep my powder dry and wait in the new colors for the hand-winders, or the teased 36mm Resolute.


The freshwater is the most restrained and I really like it, particularly as a summer/beach watch. On the other hand, I also like my pale blue Proxima Scubamaster for the same reason and I already own that one!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Hmmm... I really love the case size and the strap options included, but the indices and handsets are truly awful, and even the colour schemes are more miss than hit.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

They are definitely different, agree with the whole 90's vibe. It definitely won't change my mind in holding out to see what new chronographs they release this year.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

jmariorebelo said:


> Here they are. I like them, the big indices are almost cartoonish in a good way, and the technicolour vibes are real. Also big props for including a bracelet, nato and integrated quick release rubber strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you have to be a Miami Dolphins fan to wear this one!


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

It looks like they are basically the cases from the field watches with bezels added, so they should wear nicely. And, in my experience with the field watch, the straps are good, so they look like a nice package. Not really sold on the color combos though. There isn't one that stands out to me, they are all okay, but not amazing.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I really love the colors of the Freshwater. The others aren't my style, but it's rare that I like all of Farer's colorways, so that's not surprising. 

I think these are going for the same market as the myriad Zodiac divers - colorful and fun, perfect for summer vacations, and definitely not your everyday watch unless you're as wild as the color schemes are. I think these will sell well, but not as briskly as the Stanhope II or the three hand models released at the end of last year.


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

If I could get one, I'd probably get the Thurso or Freshwater. I dig the colors. In the world of divers where it's primarily black or navy blue, I really am all about the variety of colors. Gulf livery/colors would have been really cool here.


----------



## atvar (Aug 21, 2020)

I like the toothpaste colour one, but not enough to buy it.. But I'm pretty happy I bought the all black titanium endeavor before they changed the design, if I hadn't I might be considering this instead. 

Generally I like the offering though and it makes sense to me, offering multiple straps for a "fun" watch is more likely to make future WUSers and expand the customer base than offering a more traditional and serious model. (In my opinion, but I don't own a watch brand, so what do I know )


----------



## neutrino (Mar 24, 2015)

New watch day today for me! Stanhope 2. A stunner front and back.



















Really solid build. Beautiful design. And some classy whimsy like the bronze capped crown. Will post back after some wear.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I respect the brand and think the Lander - both chrono and GMT - showcases one of the most unusual yet beautiful colorways of any watch at any price. These new divers on the other hand… they’re a bit garish and unresolved, aren’t they?

Perhaps my opinion will change after a week or two. I want to give the brand the benefit of the doubt since I’m something of a fanboy.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah, something about the new divers just doesn’t vibe with me. There’s bold (but clever) use of color. And then there’s the shotgun approach.


----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

The first thing that comes to mind when I saw the Aquamatics is Moonswatch. Maybe the vibrant colours is the common factor or more specifically, the look of the Freshwater is Moonswatchy. I don‘t think badly of the Moonswatch by the way so the above is not meant as a slur.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

They seem a tad garish but, I could see myself wearing one although, I prefer their three-handers 🤔


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

New watch day. I was hanging on for the Stanhope new dials, but the colours of the Aquamatic Freshwater caught my eye. Memo to self: probably need to be wearing a white or blue shirt with this watch! (PS the flecking towards the top of the bezel and the hour markers surprised me in the photo as it is not visible at all to the naked eye).


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

From Homer ("...the wine dark sea") to Farer....


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Lovely, how's the bezel action?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm listening to scottish watches podcast, with Paul Sweetenham.

He says "7 months ago had a complete meltdown in production", which is why the Stanhope II was released as a standalone watch. Also confirmed the other dials will be released in September.

On top of that, Paul said there will be a new release every month of the year except June.

Link: http://www.scottishwatches.co.uk/20...plus-youtube-watch-drama-with-nico-and-oisin/


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

ACG said:


> Lovely, how's the bezel action?


Having just given it a turn, it seems pretty orthodox to me. Goes round clicking! 😀😀


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I respect the brand and think the Lander - both chrono and GMT - showcases one of the most unusual yet beautiful colorways of any watch at any price. These new divers on the other hand… they’re a bit garish and unresolved, aren’t they?
> 
> Perhaps my opinion will change after a week or two. I want to give the brand the benefit of the doubt since I’m something of a fanboy.


Totally agree. The lander chrono in particular I think is a gorgeous watch. I've been waiting to see what a traditional diver from Farer might look like as I'm not a fan of their SC models, but these just don't do it for me. 

The day-date.....why? Was there really a demand for that? Generally I despise day-dates because they take such a massive chunk out of the dial and throw it off balance, and these are no exception. I also associate it with cheap 4R36 Seikos. 

The cases Farer used here also seem especially bland and safe to me, like they put all the effort into the dials and the cases were just whatever was available.

Doxa style cases would've made these far more interesting I think, though admittedly at the cost of the crowd pleaser size. I'm generally an easy sell on divers at this price point, but not this time.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> On top of that, Paul said there will be a new release every month of the year except June.


Is he trying to kill us?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

DSS said:


> Is he trying to kill us?


I actually went back just to make sure I heard right. He mentions that in the 90s starting at 25:10.

Can't wait!


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Thinking of making this my next Farer.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Siddy said:


> Thinking of making this my next Farer.
> 
> View attachment 16665320


You won’t be sorry. I love my Cobb.


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm hoping for another batch of Midnight GMTs....


----------



## DadofFour (Mar 15, 2021)

jmariorebelo said:


> Here they are. I like them, the big indices are almost cartoonish in a good way, and the technicolour vibes are real. Also big props for including a bracelet, nato and integrated quick release rubber strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New to the farer thread here. I saw these recently and was wondering how people have enjoyed their Farer watches. I like the size of these 38.5mm and appreciate how they aren’t a complete knock off of a more established watch brand. They take elements from a few different watches but definitely make it their own. I don’t particularly care for day/date but on the blue version I appreciate how the white matches the other indices colors and size of the 9oclock indices. I think second hand color would look a little better if it didn’t match watch face color. I would like to see one in a little more muted color scheme, that could possibly hold as a GADA watch. I also like that they include 3 strap options. It feels like quite a bit of watch for price point. Personally still new to watch hobby, curious how these compare to some other brands around these price points (CW, Longines, Oris) it feels these may be priced a little less but I think may be able to since they are direct to consumer, no retail mark up. I also like the field watches, just curious to see what people have thought about Farer in comparison to some other watches. I live in middle of America, not a lot of watches to browse around here.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I have slowed down in the watch game, but Farer is one of a few that I eagerly await each release. They offer exceptional value. They just do things right. I wear my Leven Ti almost daily.


----------



## NuttyTomCat (7 mo ago)

The new Aquamatic. I like it best on the bracelet though it comes with a nice fitted rubber strap along with a colorful nato. Wears well on wrist with the compact dimensions. The teal and orange work well together with the other colors. Makes for a fun summer watch though I suppose these colors will certainly help with the winter doldrums.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> On top of that, Paul said there will be a new release every month of the year except June.


----------



## captain_norbs (Mar 16, 2018)

Love the Farer Leven Ocean


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone have the inside goss on releases for the rest of 2022? I remember seeing a tease of a purple chrono ages ago but nothing since.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

I wish they would release a pink dialed 3 hander.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bit of info!

Did someone mention earlier when the new chrono’s are dropping?


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Just saw this pop up on Farer's IG, looks like the new GMT's in the Lander teal maybe?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I’m so excited to see this. Sapphire bezel too. Might be standard on all bezel GMT now.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

The marvelous Cobb Monopusher.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

And another teaser from Farer. Cannot wait to see what they launch tomorrow.


----------



## Cycle (7 mo ago)

NuttyTomCat said:


> View attachment 16684742
> 
> The new Aquamatic. I like it best on the bracelet though it comes with a nice fitted rubber strap along with a colorful nato. Wears well on wrist with the compact dimensions. The teal and orange work well together with the other colors. Makes for a fun summer watch though I suppose these colors will certainly help with the winter doldrums.


I am frustratingly close to loving this watch but I think they overdid it with the colors. The blue hands/seafoam lume/teal bezel/orange second track combo is a just on the right side of too much for me, but the yellow arrow on the bezel and the red on the second hand don't work for me. If they had gone with a white or matching orange arrow and a plain second hand I would probably buy one. I'm glad you're happy with it, of course - to each their own.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

They're here. Charlton GMT Atlantic Blue and Orange, with sapphire bezels. Apart from the usually tiny date window they are lovely.









TO JOURNEY, TO TRAVEL, TO EXPLORE.


A contemporary take on a classic, the Farer GMT Bezel collection is built for modern adventures as a go-anywhere, do-everything tool watch that will take you to the edge of the world and back. Born in Greenwich, London in 1884, Greenwich 'Mean Time' is at the centre of the world when it comes...




farer.com


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

jmariorebelo said:


> They're here. Charlton GMT Atlantic Blue and Orange, with sapphire bezels. Apart from the usually tiny date window they are lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Charlton Orange is sublime. Like you though I wish the date window was not so tiny. Going to be very hard if not impossible to resist pulling the plug on this one.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I like the tiny date window. Satisfies my love of having a date but blends into the background.

Both lovely, but I think I prefer the blue.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

GeoffNA said:


> I like the tiny date window. Satisfies my love of having a date but blends into the background.
> 
> Both lovely, but I think I prefer the blue.


Completely agree on it blending in, but as you get up there (a bit) in years reading the date is a bit problematic 😳


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Just ordered the Charlton with the Orange bezel. Will post pics once I get it.


----------



## GP_Photography (Feb 4, 2020)

Really liking the new Maze II, especially on the bracelet. One question for the group, do you end up paying import/customs fees when you purchase from Farer to the US? If so what is the amount? Would like to know this ahead of time so I know what to expect if I decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

GP_Photography said:


> Really liking the new Maze II, especially on the bracelet. One question for the group, do you end up paying import/customs fees when you purchase from Farer to the US? If so what is the amount? Would like to know this ahead of time so I know what to expect if I decide to pull the trigger.


I have bought quite a few watches from Farer and never been charged customs in the US on any of them.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

watchpirateer said:


> I have bought quite a few watches from Farer and never been charged customs in the US on any of them.


Same.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Purchased the Charlton Atlantic orange on Monday. Supposed to be delivered tomorrow. That’s fast from UK to Florida. I’ll post pics when it comes in.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Summydad1 said:


> Purchased the Charlton Atlantic orange on Monday. Supposed to be delivered tomorrow. That’s fast from UK to Florida. I’ll post pics when it comes in.


What strap choice did you go with?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have a Farer Ainsdale on the way to me. I'm excited for my 1st Farer. 

Pic from the website.....


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> What strap choice did you go with?


Navy rubber strap. I may change straps though.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

My watch just got delivered. Yay!! Here are a couple unboxing photos. Love it already. Very pretty colors.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Summydad1 said:


> My watch just got delivered. Yay!! Here are a couple unboxing photos. Love it already. Very pretty colors.
> View attachment 16775617
> 
> View attachment 16775619
> ...


Looks great. Still unpatiently waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

watchpirateer said:


> Looks great. Still unpatiently waiting for mine to arrive.


You will love it. The colors really pop and the ceramic bezel is glossy and bright.


----------



## KingBling (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm just waiting patiently for the purple Discovery to re-issue. My email response is predicting October. Finger crossed.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

KingBling said:


> I'm just waiting patiently for the purple Discovery to re-issue. My email response is predicting October. Finger crossed.


Unaware of that one. I’ll check it out. Purple sounds cool.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Summydad1 said:


> You will love it. The colors really pop and the ceramic bezel is glossy and bright.


Finally got it and couldn't agree more.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

watchpirateer said:


> Finally got it and couldn't agree more.
> 
> View attachment 16776127


BOOM!! Cool, right? Better than expected. Is that black leather?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Farer's shipping dept. is awesome!! I ordered an Ainsdale Monday night and it was delivered to my PO Box in rural New Hampshire, USA this Thursday morning! Picking it up tomorrow 

By contrast, I ordered a watch also from the UK on Friday at noon and it has traveled only to the local UK FedEx drop-off location.


----------



## KingBling (Aug 3, 2020)

Summydad1 said:


> Unaware of that one. I’ll check it out. Purple sounds cool.


Farer Automatic Watches - Discovery - Purple - Swiss Made - SELLITA SW200-1 – Farer USD


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Summydad1 said:


> BOOM!! Cool, right? Better than expected. Is that black leather?


It is very cool and that is the black leather but I've been trying out different straps on it already and so far the black Zodiac field strap seems to be a winner.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> Farer's shipping dept. is awesome!! I ordered an Ainsdale Monday night and it was delivered to my PO Box in rural New Hampshire, USA this Thursday morning! Picking it up tomorrow
> 
> By contrast, I ordered a watch also from the UK on Friday at noon and it has traveled only to the local UK FedEx drop-off location.


That is a fact. I’ve had packages take longer to get to me from Atlanta to Jacksonville. Haha. Completely impressed with their whole operation.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Since swapping to DHL, mine are constantly getting caught at customs and I’m having to pay the extra 5% import fee to release. Sucks. That’s a DHL thing but, not Farer’s fault.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Farer's shipping dept. is awesome!! I ordered an Ainsdale Monday night and it was delivered to my PO Box in rural New Hampshire, USA this Thursday morning! Picking it up tomorrow
> 
> By contrast, I ordered a watch also from the UK on Friday at noon and it has traveled only to the local UK FedEx drop-off location.


Well, they are fast, but not so accurate. I went to my PO Box all excited this morning and opened the box as soon as I returned home. Expecting to see a dazzling blue dial, I was shocked to see a black & white dial.... Oops!

I immediately opened my email to send a message to Farer, and there was a message I just received from them apologizing for the mixup. There was a FedEx label attached for me to print to send to the intended recipient and was told that my watch would be coming from that same recipient to me. A practical solution given the circumstances rather than both of us shipping the watches to the UK and back again.

In Farer's defense, there was only one letter difference in our names, both located in the USA. 

So, the anticipation of a shiny new watch will continue for awhile longer.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> Well, they are fast, but not so accurate. I went to my PO Box all excited this morning and opened the box as soon as I returned home. Expecting to see a dazzling blue dial, I was shocked to see a black & white dial.... Oops!
> 
> I immediately opened my email to send a message to Farer, and there was a message I just received from them apologizing for the mixup. There was a FedEx label attached for me to print to send to the intended recipient and was told that my watch would be coming from that same recipient to me. A practical solution given the circumstances rather than both of us shipping the watches to the UK and back again.
> 
> ...


I hope it works out for you. Anybody that buys a Farer is a good person so you should be aight. Haha.


----------



## efstuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Might be a newbie-ish question (which i am) but are all the Farer's on the website that have a 'choose number 1-200' means there's only 200 of them? And once they are sold out, then they won't make them anymore?


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

That's how many are in the current run. Farer usually does more than one run of each model, but that isn't always the case. And when they do other runs, they occasionally change details. 

If Farer is doing an actual LE - like the Oxley silver LE - they will state it up front.


----------



## efstuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> That's how many are in the current run. Farer usually does more than one run of each model, but that isn't always the case. And when they do other runs, they occasionally change details.
> 
> If Farer is doing an actual LE - like the Oxley silver LE - they will state it up front.


Ah got it. Are the details quite big ie color changes typically? Or something much more minor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

efstuck said:


> Ah got it. Are the details quite big ie color changes typically? Or something much more minor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be both. The Lander's date wheel went from white to color matched between runs, while the Cobb chrono came back after a hiatus as a completely different watch.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

When the light hits your Discovery just right 🤌


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

My review of the GMT Bezel Charlton with some additional thoughts on how it compares to the Tudor BB. I will not be winning any awards for production quality...


----------



## LesterSalt (7 mo ago)

Another noob question - have they said anything about when the Landers will be back in stock?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fresh from the post office!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ve been wearing it on the new bracelet for a few days. It elevates the watch to a much higher level.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

LesterSalt said:


> Another noob question - have they said anything about when the Landers will be back in stock?


October


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Willbrink said:


> My review of the GMT Bezel Charlton with some additional thoughts on how it compares to the Tudor BB. I will not be winning any awards for production quality...


You keep saying “Fa-rar” but isn’t it “Fair-ra” as in Wayfarer? Or Seafarer? Great video however!


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

RynoRex82 said:


> You keep saying “Fa-rar” but isn’t it “Fair-ra” as in Wayfarer? Or Seafarer? Great video however!


I thought the R was silent and say Fara, but learned it's as you say. Glad you enjoyed the vid.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Farer are currently doing a Q&A via instagram stories, head over there if you have any questions. Lots of info regarding restocking and upcoming watches already given so far.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Heaps of info and teases. Stanhope bracket looks mint.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Farer is the only brand I’m really into. These teases are great, and a nice reminder not to make any rash decisions until I see some releases.


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Farer are currently doing a Q&A via instagram stories, head over there if you have any questions. Lots of info regarding restocking and upcoming watches already given so far.


Would someone like to provide a summary of the highlights here for the benefit of us fossils who are not into social media like Instagram? Thanks!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Would someone like to provide a summary of the highlights here for the benefit of us fossils who are not into social media like Instagram? Thanks!


Restocks


Stanhope II back in September alongside three new dials. Bracelet in the works.
Lander IV back in early October (200 units)
Discovery, Resolute and Erebus back in late October
Freshwater back in April 2023, alongside rubber straps and two new versions
Bernina will be reinvented and back in 2023
Lander Chrono was a LE and won't be back
Roche is sold out, back in 2024 (prob version II)










New releases


Purple chrono in October, sub 40mm
36mm raspberry dial three-hander in November/Christmas (other dials available as well)
Two green dials in September and November (my guess, one handcranker and one 36mm)
Case with barley sides for specific release in spring 2023 (had been teased for the hadnwounds)


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Really excited for the 36mm 3-hander. Loved my Lomond, but it wore just a little too large on my small wrist.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Taking that chrono teaser and the Lander as base, here's my guess on how it may look.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Restocks
> 
> 
> Stanhope II back in September alongside three new dials. Bracelet in the works.
> ...


Appreciate the recap! The bracelet really transforms the Stanhope. Finger crossed for the clasp having on the fly microadjust.


----------



## KingBling (Aug 3, 2020)

And here I was all smug and content to think I'd get a Discovery in purple. Now, well shoot I'm conflicted! I'm not sure if I found the rope or lost the horse. Thanks....I think?


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

jmariorebelo said:


> Restocks
> 
> 
> Stanhope II back in September alongside three new dials. Bracelet in the works.
> ...


Very helpful, thanks. Really excited to see the new Stanhope dials and the bracelet looks lush!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Stanhope bracelet giving me Nautilus vibes. Can't wait to see other dials.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

starwasp said:


> Very helpful, thanks. Really excited to see the new Stanhope dials and the bracelet looks lush!


Just to add to this list, there is a video of Paul Sweetenham being interviewed at Worn&Wound, and he mentioned three new colours for the aquamatic next year: Flamingo Pink, Ice-cream white, and Mint. Bright! He also mentioned that c50% of the buyers were female.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16789844
> 
> When the light hits your Discovery just right 🤌


It’s just awesome  miss mine. It’s either lost or stolen


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

brianinCA said:


> Appreciate the recap! The bracelet really transforms the Stanhope. Finger crossed for the clasp having on the fly microadjust.


I don't know if they listened to me or not, but my only real criticism in my vid was they needed up their bracelet game to match the excellent watch, and thanked me/aknowledged that in an email. Looks like they are upping their bracelet quality too, so that's a win win. The watch is a 10/10 value all day and Sunday, the bracelet I got for the GMT more a 7.5 ish.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

While we wait for new treats, there’s still much to enjoy..,


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Just in. Loving it so far.


----------



## Cycle (7 mo ago)

Watchcap said:


> View attachment 16847582
> 
> 
> Just in. Loving it so far.


Gorgeous watch, enjoy! This one avoids the trap Farer falls into (in my opinion) of using one or two too many colors while still being colorful enough to be fun.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Watchcap said:


> View attachment 16847582
> 
> 
> Just in. Loving it so far.


Looking good


----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

Swapped the rubber strap on my Aqua Compressor with the bracelet which I had ordered. Loving it!


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcap said:


> View attachment 16869995


Wow


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Good to see the Stanhope back in stock on the Farer website. Any guesses as to what the next three dials will look like, and when they will be available?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

starwasp said:


> Good to see the Stanhope back in stock on the Farer website. Any guesses as to what the next three dials will look like, and when they will be available?


End of the month. 

We had this glimpse of one of them back in May.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

jmariorebelo said:


> End of the month.
> 
> We had this glimpse of one of them back in May.


Thanks


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Farer Discovery today


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## KingBling (Aug 3, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> Farer Discovery today


Just waiting for this month to turn into the next. I'll be checking the email and the website everyday.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Latest glimpse at an upcoming model


----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Latest glimpse at an upcoming model
> 
> View attachment 16900391


Looks like an Aqua Compressor? Very loud and striking colour.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Looks like an Aqua Compressor? Very loud and striking colour.


Yep, and from the colour of the case should be a titanium variant.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like Hecla dial with Endeavour bezel.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

👀👀👀


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Crooms II is out.

"_Some good news for #FarerFriday, CROOMS II GMT is now available for pre-order.

Updated for 2022 with a sapphire insert bezel along with the date moving to the six o' clock dial position - for improved balance and legibility, in line with the GMT Bezel collection.

Inside the case, the power unit has been upgraded with the SELLITA SW330-2 Top Grade GMT movement, delivering a 56 hour power reserve._"










-------------------------------------------

Not sure what to think, honestly. Removing the 6 makes the dial a lot less balanced, too heavy around the horizontal 9-to-3 line. But the older date was just terrible. Yeah, it should be a no date... But the sapphire bezel is _tasty_.

Old version for reference.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I miss the 6. But like the new date position. I’m conflicted. I agree with jmariorebelo, I liked the 9/6/3 layout. If I wasn’t picking up a BB58 on Tuesday, the urge to preorder would be high. I’ve always loved the Crooms but I’d need to get over the missing 6 first.

EDIT: Sapphire bezel looks 🔥


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I think they should have gone for a 4:30 date in a round aperture. I know people hate 4:30 dates, but that's the easiest way to avoid disrupting dial symmetry with large cardinal numbers or indices. And when you're custom stamping and coloring the date wheel anyway, where's the harm? 


...though the harm is needing to do a different dial blank than the other bezel GMT models which don't have the same symmetry problem, but better planning of the dial layout across the line could have avoided the problem.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm willing to bet this is the roman numerals dial. 

Can't wait for the next teasers! 

BTW these will likely be unveiled in the World Time UK next weekend!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Pretty sure three new 39mm hand wounds in the Stanhope II case.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Summydad1 said:


> You will love it. The colors really pop and the ceramic bezel is glossy and bright.


It's not a ceramic bezel though, it's sapphire. Right? How's the action?


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> It's not a ceramic bezel though, it's sapphire. Right? How's the action?


Yes it’s sapphire. Sorry that’s what I meant to say. It’s a clean action.


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

Eldridge Sunday


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Eagerly awaiting the new three handers this week...


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> Eagerly awaiting the new three handers this week...


Same! 

Another peek


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I do not need another watch 

I do not need another watch 

I do not need another watch


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

jmariorebelo said:


> Same!
> 
> Another peek
> 
> View attachment 16912127


That looks Pistachio coloured. Is that the same as green. Unfeasibly excited about this launch. These new Stanhope cases have a real organic elegance about them: like a brilliant pebble. Dressy but also able to wear with shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

GeoffNA said:


> View attachment 16913949


Where are you seeing these teaser posts? I’m not seeing them on Farer’s IG or FB feeds.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

DSS said:


> Where are you seeing these teaser posts? I’m not seeing them on Farer’s IG or FB feeds.


Same. I checked out Farer’s Insta and FB today, as well as their site, and did not see any of this.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

DSS said:


> Where are you seeing these teaser posts? I’m not seeing them on Farer’s IG or FB feeds.





LosAngelesTimer said:


> Same. I checked out Farer’s Insta and FB today, as well as their site, and did not see any of this.



They post the teasers in their IG stories, not in an actual IG post.


----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

The 3 new releases look tempting!








FARER® Cushion Case Collection - Classic Meet Contemporary


Born out of the Farer Stanhope II release, this is a collection outside of the circular norm. The organic shaped Cushion Case Collection brings a modern elegance to both dial and case design. Combining classical and contemporary cues through every subtle detail - this is an exercise in bold...




usd.farer.com


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

These are a home run.

















_







_


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Personally, wasn't quite expecting this. A lot less colorful than usual, just two colours in each dial.

Silver is deffo my favourite, not a fan of the salmon with that much dark grey, the green is a bit flat.

If I get one it will be between the Stanhope and Silver, but it's not looking too likely.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

This case has dress watch appeal, which is why the Stanhope doesn’t do much for me. The Durham is my favorite here, especially with the upcoming bracelet.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Just saw these from an email they send out. Green is my fave. I bet it looks a lot better in person under sunlight.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the look of the Durham. Excited to check them out this weekend.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Bradjhomes said:


> Love the look of the Durham. Excited to check them out this weekend.


Share some photos here if you can!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

These are probably the closest Farer has got to a dress watch. The Stanhope fell flat with me because it's an almost sporty dial in a dressy case, but these dials make much more sense for the case design. I'm a fan of the green Mansfield the most.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> Share some photos here if you can!


Will do. I noted your points about the Durham, and understand them. While I don't lean heavily towards or away from Salmon, I do think it looks fantastic here broken up a bit. Maybe I like Salmon, but not too much of it?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Durham is my pick. Feeling a bit guilty I got the BB58 now! Could have picked up a Crooms II AND Durham instead!

Oh well, decision are made and lived with.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Th IG photos of the Durham are great. This is a watch that can be worn with brown or black accessories. Excellent.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

They look nice, but not something I’ll personally pick up.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

I really like this. The green is my favorite, but the salmon dial is also really nice. Very cool release.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Bradjhomes said:


> Will do. I noted your points about the Durham, and understand them. While I don't lean heavily towards or away from Salmon, I do think it looks fantastic here broken up a bit. Maybe I like Salmon, but not too much of it?


My problem, if we can call it a problem, is that I always compare any salmon with my Fears. Which is maybe not a fair comparison 😁 



RynoRex82 said:


> Durham is my pick. Feeling a bit guilty I got the BB58 now! Could have picked up a Crooms II AND Durham instead!
> 
> Oh well, decision are made and lived with.


Oh you ended up getting a BB58?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> Th IG photos of the Durham are great. This is a watch that can be worn with brown or black accessories. Excellent.


Oh yeah it looks a lot better with some "context", the wrist shots are awesome.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> My problem, if we can call it a problem, is that I always compare any salmon with my Fears. Which is maybe not a fair comparison 😁
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you ended up getting a BB58?


The salmon (and the brushing of it in particular) is stunning on the Fears, but I still think I prefer the addition of something else to break it up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These are stunning  I absolutely love









the sector dial and colors. 

I want to try one in salmon or silver/blue bad But think it’s too small. Wish it was a 40 case


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Love the Mansfield (green).


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I like the green, I just don't know if I'd wear it that much. 

I ordered the Durham. Looks like they've sold about a quarter of the run already.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

mijodonn said:


> Eldridge Sunday
> View attachment 16908551


Fantastic piece, wish I had discovered Farer back when they were making these.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Of all of them, I'd have the Durham if I was buying one.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

watchpirateer said:


> Fantastic piece, wish I had discovered Farer back when they were making these.


New chrono using this case and an updated movement coming late fall/winter.


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

[QUOTE="jmariorebelo said:


> Oh yeah it looks a lot better with some "context", the wrist shots are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 16916579


The salmon on the bracelet looks terrific.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

This is coming.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

GeoffNA said:


> New chrono using this case and an updated movement coming late fall/winter.


I wonder if that was the Purple Chrono they teased a while back. Cannot wait to see the new chrono releases.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

These look nice








Farer Builds Off The Stanhope II With Three New Cushion Case Watches | aBlogtoWatch


The new Farer Durham watch line, released in 2022, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

The Lethbridge offers a distinctly Farer twist on a fairly traditional marine-chronometer-style dial design: small seconds at six, railroad track minutes index, Arabic numerals, and a dash of blue. But the standard version of such a watch by, say, Hamilton, uses a restrained navy blue and limits it to the hands, with conservative black numerals:









By contrast, Farer goes bright cerulean and lights up the numerals too, for that extra pop. It remains a pretty staid watch by Farer standards. But that additional dash of personality and charm that the brand always finds makes me smile.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just ordered...with black strap...hoping the green matches up or is close to the Breitling Chronograph... Is it Green Tea? Or is it pistachio?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Oh you ended up getting a BB58?


Yep. The blue one. Ignore my whining but, it’s a beautiful watch. I just hate FOMO. I just need to make peace with “I can’t have everything”.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

mijodonn said:


> The Lethbridge offers a distinctly Farer twist on a fairly traditional marine-chronometer-style dial design: small seconds at six, railroad track minutes index, Arabic numerals, and a dash of blue. But the standard version of such a watch by, say, Hamilton, uses a restrained navy blue and limits it to the hands, with conservative black numerals:
> 
> View attachment 16917251
> 
> ...


Unless I'm mistaken, Farer is using applied Arabic numerals as well which makes a big difference in overall appearance. A similar watch, the Fears Brunswick, has painted numerals on the regular watch and applied on limited editions. Huge difference on that dial. 

Wish more watches had applied numerals.


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

RynoRex82 said:


> Yep. The blue one. Ignore my whining but, it’s a beautiful watch. I just hate FOMO. I just need to make piece with “I can’t have everything”.


How do you like the BB58 blue? Do you find it versatile, and do you like the shade of blue itself? That watch has been whispering to me a little bit…


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Not in the market to buy but, lean towards the blue however, the green is rather fetching and, I could even see the salmon dial growing on me.

I was hoping to see the Hudson reissued in the larger case but again, I’m really not in the market


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Though I wish they had gone full salmon with the Durham, the more I look at it, the more appealing it becomes. It’s really a striking design. Understated quirk?


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Just ordered a green Mansfield, largely because TravisMorgan reminded me how much I like this colour!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

starwasp said:


> Just ordered a green Mansfield, largely because TravisMorgan reminded me how much I like this colour!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Of the limited edition of only 100 each, about 1/3 of the Mansfields and 1/2 of the Durhams have sold at this time....


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> Of the limited edition of only 100 each, about 1/3 of the Mansfields and 1/2 of the Durhams have sold at this time....


There are only 30 Durham's left.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

If the Durham was entirely Salmon and had polished silver applied indices I would have gotten it too...the green tea/ pistachio colour on the Mansfield Dial is just perfect, glad it's pretty much all green and has polished indices similar to the Breitling Chronograph...this watch no matter what colour is a total winner.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> If the Durham was entirely Salmon and had polished silver applied indices I would have gotten it too...the green tea/ pistachio colour on the Mansfield Dial is just perfect, glad it's pretty much all green and has polished indices similar to the Breitling Chronograph...this watch no mater what colour is a total winner.


The black indices are exactly what attracted me to the Durham.

I like the Mansfield as well. But I feel I would look at it more than I'd wear it. When the second run comes around next summer, perhaps I'll feel different.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Now over 3/4 of the Durhams have sold and over 1/2 of the Mansfields are gone


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

About 35 Mansfields left....only 16 Durhams remain....man these 2 variations will sell out soon...and deservedly so..


----------



## ashisanandroid (Jan 10, 2021)

This feels like a new, more mature expression of Farmer's design language. Fewer colours and less fussiness. They are always at their best when they keep things more simple and for me these represent a new standard - perhaps the first time since the Lander II was released.


----------



## Cycle (7 mo ago)

ashisanandroid said:


> This feels like a new, more mature expression of Farmer's design language. Fewer colours and less fussiness. They are always at their best when they keep things more simple and for me these represent a new standard - perhaps the first time since the Lander II was released.


These aren't quite for me - not a fan of the cushion case and I might want a _little_ more color from a Farer, but I agree that these feel like a maturation for the brand that I hope continues. I am still waiting for the right Farer for me and I think it is coming.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Durhams sold out until next run...25 Mansfields remain


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

Saw some live pics of the Durham and seems much lighter thank press photos. I was on the fence between salmon and pistachio and went green. All pieces are lovely.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Mansfield will be gone today ...until next run...


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

The new designs are striking, but poring over them made me realize how much I like the Stanhope II, which I’ve been looking at with periodic affection since it was released. Thus—ordered, with the tan St. Venere strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Saw these at the weekend. 
Salmon still my favourite, by a long way. Mint was too minty for me (just as I expected). I saw it on a green strap though, so maybe on grey it might be a little more muted.
Silver was a little underwhelming by comparison.


----------



## adimaano56sl (Aug 27, 2014)

Linx said:


> Saw some live pics of the Durham and seems much lighter thank press photos. I was on the fence between salmon and pistachio and went green. All pieces are lovely.


I saw some live photos on Instagram. If wer thinking of the same photo, those ones honestly looked a bit over exposed, which would account for the lighter tonality. Farer has some some wrist shots on their website. I am hoping those are more accurate


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> Oh yeah it looks a lot better with some "context", the wrist shots are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 16916579


Interesting. The grey on the dial looks less dark here than in the photos on the product web page. Looks great. Can hardly wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Does anyone have any more information on the 36mm they hinted at a while ago?


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

SmallTreeFrog said:


> Does anyone have any more information on the 36mm they hinted at a while ago?


Late fall, early winter.


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

John Price said:


> Interesting. The grey on the dial looks less dark here than in the photos on the product web page. Looks great. Can hardly wait for mine to arrive.


Yep, both the Lethbridge and Mansfield look much better in the posted wrist shots than the stock photos on their website. I've found that to be the case with most Farers: Their stock photos really do the products a disservice. Not sure why they haven't allocated money to a better product photographer yet.


----------



## Rolski (Nov 9, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## manphibian (3 mo ago)

Hey guys, i'm looking at getting the new farer lethbridge. There are a few strap options, but the Granolo leather strap, and the St venere straps look basically the same, any of you had both strap types that could explain the differences?


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Woohoo. Just got the shipping notice for my Durham. Almost here!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

More Durham's available for pre-order on 10/21.

Lander IV GMT available for pre-order now.


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

I got my shipping label - bring on the matcha!!


----------



## Intred (Mar 31, 2014)

I just received the fantastic Durham version of the cushion case, and I'm really happy with it.
Love the raised black indices, checked the whole thing out with a 10x loupe and its perfect!


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi folks, quick question for you all on the original 39mm Farer chronographs for anyone on this list who has one. Do they wear true to 39mm or more like a 40mm? The reason I ask is because the Bernina that I have from the original run was described as having a 40.5mm case size and was updated on the website for later versions as being a 41mm. And I will be looking at their new chronographs which should drop soon and heard they will be 39mm.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Intred said:


> I just received the fantastic Durham version of the cushion case, and I'm really happy with it.
> Love the raised black indices, checked the whole thing out with a 10x loupe and its perfect!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961656


A bit jealous! Mine's in transit right now. Hopefully delivered later today! Congratulations on yours.


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

watchpirateer said:


> Hi folks, quick question for you all on the original 39mm Farer chronographs for anyone on this list who has one. Do they wear true to 39mm or more like a 40mm? The reason I ask is because the Bernina that I have from the original run was described as having a 40.5mm case size and was updated on the website for later versions as being a 41mm. And I will be looking at their new chronographs which should drop soon and heard they will be 39mm.


I have an Eldridge chronograph, which is one of the original 39mm chronos. It’s one of my favorite watches. I’ll answer your question this way: it wears a bit bigger than its dimensions. It’s wonderfully sized and I wouldn’t change a thing. But it does have some wrist presence, I think partly due to case thickness. The spec sheet says it’s only 12.5mm thick, but it’s a hearty 12.5. This is broken up by lovely mid-case design, but you can tell it’s chock full of guts. Here’s a pic of mine on leather; 6.75” wrist.

I’ll bet the Lander chrono wears smaller because of its white chapter ring, but that’s only a guess.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

And my Farer Durham has arrived! WOOHOO! Initial impression, beautiful watch which reminds me EVER SO SLIGHTLY of a Ferrier Gallet Square. That's a good thing. Strap is nice but stiff so it's sitting high on my wrist in the photos posted here. 

I'll take more photos and give more impressions after wearing it for a while.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

John Price said:


> And my Farer Durham has arrived! WOOHOO! Initial impression, beautiful watch which reminds me EVER SO SLIGHTLY of a Ferrier Gallet Square. That's a good thing. Strap is nice but stiff so it's sitting high on my wrist in the photos posted here.
> 
> I'll take more photos and give more impressions after wearing it for a while.
> 
> ...


That's a great strap combo


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

watchpirateer said:


> Hi folks, quick question for you all on the original 39mm Farer chronographs for anyone on this list who has one. Do they wear true to 39mm or more like a 40mm? The reason I ask is because the Bernina that I have from the original run was described as having a 40.5mm case size and was updated on the website for later versions as being a 41mm. And I will be looking at their new chronographs which should drop soon and heard they will be 39mm.


Another Edridge owner here. I have a 7.5+ inch wrist, and generally like big watches--42-46-ish. I'd describe the Eldridge as compact and dense. It definitely has great presence--not by being large, but by having a feel of substance. The flat crystal is awesome, and for me makes the smaller size work. It's one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

mijodonn said:


> I have an Eldridge chronograph, which is one of the original 39mm chronos. It’s one of my favorite watches. I’ll answer your question this way: it wears a bit bigger than its dimensions. It’s wonderfully sized and I wouldn’t change a thing. But it does have some wrist presence, I think partly due to case thickness. The spec sheet says it’s only 12.5mm thick, but it’s a hearty 12.5. This is broken up by lovely mid-case design, but you can tell it’s chock full of guts. Here’s a pic of mine on leather; 6.75” wrist.
> 
> I’ll bet the Lander chrono wears smaller because of its white chapter ring, but that’s only a guess.
> 
> View attachment 16962088


Thanks so much, that really helps and I agree a white chapter ring can make them feel smaller. The Bernina definitely wears bigger than what was advertised and I think like the Eldridge it's because it's one color throughout and having a small bezel makes watches seem bigger too.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

DSS said:


> Another Edridge owner here. I have a 7.5+ inch wrist, and generally like big watches--42-46-ish. I'd describe the Eldridge as compact and dense. It definitely has great presence--not by being large, but by having a feel of substance. The flat crystal is awesome, and for me makes the smaller size work. It's one of my favorite watches.
> View attachment 16963369
> 
> View attachment 16963367
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply. It does sound like it wears a bit bigger than a regular 39mm. I tried the Baltic 39mm in the past and that definitely wears like a 39mm but it looks like the Farer 39mm does wear bigger. That really helps my decision for when their new chronos drop this year.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Summydad1 said:


> View attachment 16963855





Summydad1 said:


> View attachment 16963855


I was wondering if they were ever going to release a new version of the Cayley. I was so tempted to get one of these when they first released, and now the temptation returns....


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

watchpirateer said:


> I was wondering if they were ever going to release a new version of the Cayley. I was so tempted to get one of these when they first released, and now the temptation returns....


Yes. Agreed. Sooo tempted. I have already played around with the strap choices on their website. I like the tan best.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Summydad1 said:


> View attachment 16963855


It had to be









🇬🇧 Farer Universal Official Thread 🇨🇭


...I think I want to love the new case more than absolutely love it. Then you are making the right decision. This is how I approach a decision to buy as well - I need to love it. The moment any doubt or second thoughts creep in - about design, size, even price - I walk away.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Summydad1 said:


> Yes. Agreed. Sooo tempted. I have already played around with the strap choices on their website. I like the tan best.


I've been doing the exact same and I almost wish they offered a bracelet option. I do think a grey alcantara would suit it as well.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

A stunner. So much better looking in person. Can’t wait for the bracelet to be released.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

And continuing the posts of the Durham. The vertically brushed (VERY FINELY) main dial and the radially brushed chapter ring can look so different depending on different lighting and at different angles. And, after the 1st 24 hours the watch is keeping excellent time - gained 2-3 seconds.


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

New cushion case watches look awesome! Seems like Farer is mixing things up a bit, very curious about the future chronograph releases!


----------



## th3n00b (4 mo ago)

GeoffNA said:


> More Durham's available for pre-order on 10/21.
> 
> Lander IV GMT available for pre-order now.


I couldn't ask for a better birthday present!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks like the flippers have found Farer.









Limited Edition Farer Mansfield Mens Swiss Watch Only 100 Made Green Dial | eBay


Finished with blue screws and bespoke Farer arrow pattern, across the micro-engraved bridge.



www.ebay.com


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

RynoRex82 said:


> Looks like the flippers have found Farer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a scam, not a single photo other than promo renders and a description that's even worse. 

Wonder if anyone really looks at that and thinks "yes this is a great listing at a fair price, exactly what I wanted".


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

GeoffNA said:


> View attachment 16974977


Didn't they tease a purple chronograph as well earlier in the year? Cannot wait to see what comes out this weekend.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> View attachment 16974977


IMO this colour is a bit too flesh like, interested to see how it looks as a whole.

Lovely hands though!


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Guessing this possibly represents the 3 new chronograph colorways?


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Man, missed out on the preorders for the Durham and Mansfield. These arrival pics aren't helping! Order a Durham tomorrow or wait to see the new chronographs....


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Durham preorder back up. I caved, chose the octane petrol strap for something different, hope I don't regret that!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I have no data, but I'm willing to bet the Durham has been Farer's most popular release.

Over a quarter of the recent drop already gone.


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

Wonder why no Mansfield back for preorder? Maybe based on date first round sold out new batch pops. Good luck


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Dropping 11/11 with Dubois Deprez DD2022 top grade movement. $2495

Farer is moving to a new level with these. All three are gorgeous but the first two...wow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Those are gorgeous. I want one


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I've never been a chrono guy, but that salmon/blue is 🔥.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Love the salmon & blue but would need help picking strap combos. Love the applied indices.

I don’t like how hour numbers get chopped up on the purple dial. Always looks like someone stamped a dial over someone else’s work.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Initially I was all set on the purple chrono, but that salmon/blue one in the pictures above......


----------



## manphibian (3 mo ago)

Wanted to like the chronos, but none of them are that good imo. The salmon looks too much like skin, just too pale, if it was a metallic copper colour it could have been amazing. On first glance i like the blue, but the pattern is just printed on the dial, not an actual 3d waffle design which would have been awesome. Unfortunately they all miss the mark for me.


----------



## manphibian (3 mo ago)

Date looks a bit sunken also.


----------



## manphibian (3 mo ago)

and no bracelet option. 

Big price tag, huge disappointment for me this release, i was looking forward to it.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

The Salmon looks nice to me. No room in the collection for another chrono or colorful dial, but it’s definitely a beautiful watch.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

manphibian said:


> Wanted to like the chronos, but none of them are that good imo. The salmon looks too much like skin, just too pale, if it was a metallic copper colour it could have been amazing. On first glance i like the blue, but the pattern is just printed on the dial, not an actual 3d waffle design which would have been awesome. Unfortunately they all miss the mark for me.


How do you know it’s printed? Also, there will likely be a bracelet as the previous 39mm chronos had one.


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

Good job by Farer listening to customer feedback on the salmon model, which doesn’t cut off numerals with the subdials. That doesn’t bother me in the slightest on my Eldridge, but clearly it’s a non-starter for some. They appear to have taken in the critique and adjusted, much as they changed the color of the date wheel on later runs of the Lander GMT.

I like all three chronos and bet they’ll do well.


----------



## manphibian (3 mo ago)

GeoffNA said:


> How do you know it’s printed? Also, there will likely be a bracelet as the previous 39mm chronos had one.


Looks pretty flat to me. Look at the shadow of the second hand

Somebody asked on insta if there's a bracelet and they said "sorry, no bracelet option or this model" If there was one coming they would have said.


----------



## Nathanc17 (5 mo ago)

Still pretty new to this hobby, can anyone tell me what the big deal is about Dubois depraz? Apparently they make modular chronographs? What’s the big difference between that and like a standard ETA/Sellita chronograph movement?


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)

Question for those who have ordered a Farer for delivery to USA. What taxes/customs were charged and what if any import forms were required? Thanks.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

When I saw the salmon/blue chrono I pee’d a little out of excitement. How am I not supposed to buy this?!?!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

manphibian said:


> Looks pretty flat to me. Look at the shadow of the second hand
> 
> Somebody asked on insta if there's a bracelet and they said "sorry, no bracelet option or this model" If there was one coming they would have said.


Farer is not known for printed dials. I’ll be surprised if it is.


----------



## hineini (May 27, 2015)

BevisFrondFan said:


> Question for those who have ordered a Farer for delivery to USA. What taxes/customs were charged and what if any import forms were required? Thanks.


I just got one shipped a couple weeks ago and didn't have to pay anything or fill out any forms. It was under $1000 though so perhaps things would have been different if it had been a more expensive model.


----------



## hineini (May 27, 2015)

zephyrj said:


> Durham preorder back up. I caved, chose the octane petrol strap for something different, hope I don't regret that!


I got this combo in the first drop--think it looks fantastic, personally! Good choice!


----------



## manphibian (3 mo ago)

Found the inspiration for the salmon version.. https://www.omologatowatches.com/dicorsa/reims


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

BevisFrondFan said:


> Question for those who have ordered a Farer for delivery to USA. What taxes/customs were charged and what if any import forms were required? Thanks.


No taxes, import duties or custom charges at all, and I have bought a few watches from Farer.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

watchpirateer said:


> No taxes, import duties or custom charges at all, and I have bought a few watches from Farer.


Same for me as well.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

hineini said:


> I just got one shipped a couple weeks ago and didn't have to pay anything or fill out any forms. It was under $1000 though so perhaps things would have been different if it had been a more expensive model.


Ditto on my Durham order. No extra fees. Think it falls below the amount necessary.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

A couple of movement shots from my Durham...


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Durham came in yesterday and I'm happy with the strap choice. As others have said, it's a stunner in person!


----------



## cremebrulee (Nov 25, 2015)

GeoffNA said:


> A stunner. So much better looking in person. Can’t wait for the bracelet to be released.
> 
> View attachment 16964171


awesome! I ordered the Lethbridge and I am very excited. I was wondering, what is the bracelet you are talking about? And do you know a release date? Thanks


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

cremebrulee said:


> awesome! I ordered the Lethbridge and I am very excited. I was wondering, what is the bracelet you are talking about? And do you know a release date? Thanks


This was posted in August. Farer mentioned it would likely be very late this year or early next.


----------



## cremebrulee (Nov 25, 2015)

Received my Lethbridge and it is stunning in person. I was considering the longines sector dial, but this Farer is much better. One small thing to note, I did notice the quick release spring bar bolt touches the case of the watch. The lugs are very short and so the strap sits close(which looks great by the way). I just don’t think the quick release spring bars are a good idea for this watch since they hit the case when on wrist sometimes, and could scratch that or potentially release. I’m probably just going to switch out the spring bar for a standard one. I would advise all others with the new cushion cases to consider this


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey Friends, Farer just released the new chronographs, and they look great!! This salmon version--the Meredith--is my favorite. I've been looking for a salmon dial for a while (I really wanted to get a Fears Brunswick but I think they're just a bit too small for me.) The question I'm trying to answer, though: the Meredith is very similar to the Eldridge I've already got. Too much the same? I can't decide if having it would make my Eldridge feel less special (I bought it to celebrate a milestone, and it was my entry into microbrands.) Hmmm....


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

Colorways look nice, but $2.4K is steep for a modular chronograph from a small brand.

Having had one too many bad experiences with modular chronographs in the past, I think I'll pass on this release. The Meredith is indeed beautiful though.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm surprised no one's on here talking about the new chrono releases. I think they've done a nice job with these. I really like the salmon and the magenta, the blue is classy. What do folks think?








PERFORMANCE CLASSICS


Introducing Chrono-Classic, an all-new Chronograph Collection that establishes a new benchmark in our line up. Refined, dramatic and uncompromising. True to the Farer design roots, the new series exudes a timeless British style. The Farer Chrono-Classic Dubois Dépraz are being carefully...




farer.com


----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

DSS said:


> I'm surprised no one's on here talking about the new chrono releases. I think they've done a nice job with these. I really like the salmon and the magenta, the blue is classy. What do folks think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find the blue Jackson very tempting. However, I have decided to stop buying watches for now (unless the FXD and Rolex I have expressed interest in become available at retail for me) as I am reserving my monies for the stock market which may be hitting the bottom in the months/year ahead. Or at least this is my plan haha.

Good luck to whoever wishes and manages to procure any of them!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I’m not a chrono fan but these look great.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

GeoffNA said:


> I’m not a chrono fan but these look great.


Same, specially the blue and salmon. Not a fan of cut off numerals personally.

The improved date windows are great on all three though.


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

Personally like the Jackson blue hue and dial work , all just excellent !!


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

*NEW: POWER UPGRADE*
THREE HAND COLLECTION

We are pleased to share the return of the hugely popular DISCOVERY, EREBUS and RESOLUTE from the Three Hand collection. Now upgraded with the Swiss Le Joux Perret G101 Elaboré movement, featuring an impressive 68 power reserve. The revised range also features a broad range of new strap options to complement the contemporary dials.









Farer Automatic Watches - Three Hand Sweep Seconds - La Joux-Perret G101


This is where it all began. The three hand classic collection builds on Farer's original mechanical range, and continues to push the levels of detailing to lead the way in contemporary dial design. Inspired by the halcyon-era of watchmaking, combining bold colours with the very best...




farer.com


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

It's #FarerFriday so with all the chit chat about the new Discovery, here's the "old" version!


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> It's #FarerFriday so with all the chit chat about the new Discovery, here's the "old" version!


Your Discovery looks amazing on the bracelet!


----------



## latenite04 (Jun 22, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> It's #FarerFriday so with all the chit chat about the new Discovery, here's the "old" version!


That looks great and makes me very happy I added the bracelet to my cart when ordering last night.


----------



## ljl203 (2 mo ago)

The Discovery is awesome and v2 now available.


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## atvar (Aug 21, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> *NEW: POWER UPGRADE*
> THREE HAND COLLECTION
> 
> We are pleased to share the return of the hugely popular DISCOVERY, EREBUS and RESOLUTE from the Three Hand collection. Now upgraded with the Swiss Le Joux Perret G101 Elaboré movement, featuring an impressive 68 power reserve. The revised range also features a broad range of new strap options to complement the contemporary dials.
> ...


I like the Erebus a lot, but I find the decision to only have numbers at 12 and 6 a little strange. If it had 12,3,6,9 like the discovery, I'd be seriously tempted, but as it is, I can pass, I feel it's a little unbalanced. 

But nice to see another farer release, particularly with a bracelet.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

Now waiting for the 36mm hand wound three hander. Should be anytime soon.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Linx said:


> View attachment 17033503


Which Green strap is that: there are two on the Farer website?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

fchen said:


> Now waiting for the 36mm hand wound three hander. Should be anytime soon.


Wait what? The 36mm range will be handwound?


----------



## Kc93 (2 mo ago)

Just discovering farer and loving their range. In a sea of, in my opinion, really dull watches around 2-5k I think they have carved a fantastic niche. They remind me of an upmarket swatch in a way with the quirky use of colour. Currently torn between the resolute and hopewell, how do people think they would sit on the bracelet on smallish wrists?

Thanks


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Limited edition coming?


----------



## ljl203 (2 mo ago)

fiskadoro said:


> It's #FarerFriday so with all the chit chat about the new Discovery, here's the "old" version!


Here is the new version! Fresh out of the box.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

My answer is 'yes', and I'd probably sell my current Durham to get it.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey, all,

I'm looking for endlinks for the Cobb/Segrave/Eldridge series of Chronographs. Long story short I got the bracelet that goes with this watch but ended up with only the endlinks that go with the other watch that this bracelet matches to (maybe the decompression diver?). 

I think the bracelet was always sold with both sets of endlinks so if someone is using the bracelet but for the other watch it goes with and has the chrono endlinks sitting around somewhere please drop me a DM, you would make me super happy! 

Thanks in advance.

Conrad


----------



## Lamm (21 d ago)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and to mechanical watches. I just received this Resolute II - I chose a navy strap and also an orange rubber one I can change out with. Very good customer service - they messaged me back right away in response to my questions, and the watch was delivered to U.S. in two days.


----------



## ljl203 (2 mo ago)

I have been very positive about Farer customer service. The Resolute II looks great.


----------



## watchpirateer (Jan 29, 2021)

Kind of a long question but curious to know if anyone has gotten one of the new Chrono-Classics and how the size is. I know Farer in the past understated the size of the Bernina and was wondering if the new chronos wear true to a 39mm size. All of my watches are 40mm and up and I'm concerned a 39mm will wear too small in comparison. And I have tried a true 39mm before (the Baltic) and it did wear very small in comparison to my other watches.


----------



## JacobS96 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m looking to get the Resolute II with the G101 movement. For those with this watch/movement, what have you seen in terms of accuracy?


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Revisiting this brand; had cooled on them for a while. Was hoping someone could speak to the wearability of their field watches (Exmoor, Lomond, Pembroke). 38.5 is probably the top end of what I could comfortably wear even though the lug-to-lug is only 45mm (I have 6.25" wrists) but the 12.3mm thickness gives me pause.


----------



## shiam_85 (Mar 1, 2013)

Stelwick said:


> Revisiting this brand; had cooled on them for a while. Was hoping someone could speak to the wearability of their field watches (Exmoor, Lomond, Pembroke). 38.5 is probably the top end of what I could comfortably wear even though the lug-to-lug is only 45mm (I have 6.25" wrists) but the 12.3mm thickness gives me pause.


I have an aquamatic and have similar size wrists to you. There is a 0.4mm difference between both these models, so pretty negligible. Shouldn't be an issue for you pulling it off


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Lander Midnight on the bracelet. Can't quite find a strap that I love for this, but at least the bracelet is excellent.


----------



## ChefB0yard (Apr 8, 2021)

Is it known when the 36mm line will be released?


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

ChefB0yard said:


> Is it known when the 36mm line will be released?


I think Farer's recent post on IG said January. So it's another 1-22 days away


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Moon phase watches coming in March.


----------

